# 18-25's!!...young yummy mummies xx



## Maybe baby

*
The young yummy mummie members list:
[*]maybe baby- 19 from gloucestershire...ttc baby number one 

[*]jennifer- 19 from blackpool...PREGNANT with baby number one...due Jan 2010 

[*]sambam- 19 from wishaw...ttc baby number two, already has beautiful bailey 

[*] twiggy- 20 from scotland...BFP June 8th and PREGNANT baby number one 

[*] drakey- 18 from hull...ttc baby number one 

[*] winter kage- 19 from london...ttc baby number one 

NYC bride- 25 from kent...TTC

[*] bee- 24 from yorkshire...ttc baby number one 

[*] tudor rose- 24 from cheshire...ttc baby number three 

[*] lauraaa- 22....ttc baby number one 

[*] miss street- 20 from georgia,usa...ttc baby number one 

[*] soph- 21...ttc baby number one 

[*] kelly- from alberta, canada...ttc baby number one 

[*] sarah- 21 from canada...PREGNANT with baby number one

[*] swazzle- 21 from glasgow...ttc baby number one 

[*] that girl- 19 from nottingham...ttc baby number one 

 pollywisho- 23 from wiltshire...ttc baby number one 

[*] charlz- 21 from lancashire...ttc baby number one 

[*] claire love- 19 from the midlands...ttc baby number one 


[*]welcome to you all.... And  
*


----------



## jennifer89

Hi hun, glad you started a Team! 

I'm from blackpool, uk, and i'm 19, TTC cycle 1 and in the 2WW!

Good Luck xx


----------



## WinterKage

Hi Ladies :) 

Yeah its nice to have our own team. Im Amanda, from London, 19 and ttc on my 2nd cycle. Is everyone having a good bank hol weekend so far? xx


----------



## sambam

Hiya girls 
Sammi - 19 scotland :happydance:
TTC baby #2

Expecting :witch: on 6th ! But hoping for a :bfp:

Good luck :hug:


----------



## Maybe baby

hi sammi..have added u on msn xxx nice to meet u all...i am only on CD6...so long way to go yet...3 weeks til testing haha xx


----------



## sophxx

hi im 21! im ttc my first baby! i had a mmc carraige last year at 13 week! im due af in 5 days but dnt think this month is my month! hope your all ok


----------



## WinterKage

Im due af on Thur but dont think its my month either, Ooh do you ladies have msn? Ill pm you and give you mine xx


----------



## Lauraaraa

hello

i am 22 and am ttc baby no. 1! 

feeling a bit sad at the minute though about it all

have put posts up but not had respnses!! 

my periods are all over the place.

in March i bled for 19 days on and off......then in April i blend for one week 19th - 24th ish......but i was in agony on the wednsay so i had to go to hospital......then i started bleeding on saturday just gone and still am, its very light though......only just over a week since my period so dont know what the hecks going on .....

i am worried as i have had an eating disorder in the past....lasted for 7 years. so i think have i screwed my body up alot. 

if i have and cant have a baby i will never ever forgive myself

GOOD LUCK to you all.....! and we arent to young. no way! 

xxx


----------



## WinterKage

Hi Laura, sent you a pm hun. Aww have you been to see a Dr? What did they say when you went to hospital? Im wishing you luck hun and hope you get a bfp soon and no we arent too young :) xx


----------



## Maybe baby

morning ladies...so much said over night so will do a 1 by 1 :)
Soph: lovely to have a new member. i am so sorry to hear abt ure m/c but hopefully this will be ure time, and we will all stick together til we ALL have our :bfp:!!! pm me ure msn if u have it. how are u today lovely?:dust:
Laura- Welcome to our yummy mummy group....i am sorry to hear about the last few months...what a nightmare...hopefuly ure body is just sorting itself out and u will get ure cycles..do u OPK or temp? because they could help u try and work out ure cycles once bleeding stops? :dust: Are you any better today hun?
Amanda/WinterKage: So sorry this wasnt ure month...but hopefully AF will be here soon and u can get right back on it :)
How is everyone? i am going home to my OH today after 10 days apart...yipiee xx


----------



## WinterKage

Yeah cant wait for it to just start! lol How do we get one of those team signatures like the other groups have? xx


----------



## WinterKage

Ladies what do you think about the Rainbow sig? xx


----------



## drakey

hi ladies, 

im 18 from hull and ttc my first! came off bcp in nov and having trouble getting back to normal so im ofto docs tomorrow to try and sort things out xxxx


----------



## Maybe baby

winkterkage...love the sig...will as to mine.....drakey welcome to our group...do u have msn? lots of luck tomorrow and :dust:


----------



## WinterKage

Hi Drakey :) Ill send you the link via pm x


----------



## drakey

hi maybe baby yeh i have msn huns. ill pm u it hun xx


----------



## swazzle

Hey Girls!

I'm 21 from glasgow and trying to con #1 since jan, no luck yet, the witch be due on the 16th, but have a feeling i might be in luck!

Hazel x


----------



## Lauraaraa

hello 

thank you for the welcome message was so sweet!1 

apparetly i was very hot last night!! 
i also noticed it mself was BOILING! i couldnt sleep
will hope fully sort itself out eventually. 
i feel like i am on my period more than i am off it!!

bet you are happy to be seeing you OH again :happydance:

Laura 
xx:hug:xx


----------



## sambam

Hiya swazzle - whats ur msn ?
im near glasgow :happydance:
private mail me & i'll add u x.x


----------



## Maybe baby

Evening ladies...have just started my first :sex: of cycle...come on :bfp: haha...hope ure all in good spirits...
Swazzle, welcome to our group hunni....hopefully this will be ure month!! pls let us know how its goin :) when are u due to test sweetie...:dust:
Laura, so sorry ure bodys still being a nightmare for u lovely!! its the worst thing when our bloody bodies play up, oh the easy life men lead haha....did u say if ure temping? tempratures may help u work things out...and have u been doctors yet ?? let me know how ure getting on and ill help if i can
winterkage...need to get the sig sorted for me...dunno how to do it :)
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sambam

Good Morning Ladies :happydance:
How is everyone 2day ?
Cant wait til :witch: is away til i start trying again !
Not going to buy any tests this month ! Im a poas addict lol !
Just going to wait and see if AF arrives.
My most fertile days are 16th-20th ... sooo :sex: lolol
take care !
:hug:


----------



## Maybe baby

hehe my most fertile days are 9-13th...saturday-wednesday...know wat are weekend plans are :sex: :sex: and eating haha...funt times...how are we all...btw...wen we all have our BFP...who fancies...BNB Yummie mummy t-shirts? xxx


----------



## drakey

wish me luck for docs tonight! 7.40pm my appt! im bricking it xx


----------



## Maybe baby

Good luck drakey, i hope all is well at doctors..let us know how we you are getting on with it xxx


----------



## sambam

Good luck drakey :D
Hope all is well :happydance:
Let us know :hug:


Oh... and i think t-shirts are a good idea :D x


----------



## ThatGirl

19 ttc number 1, from nottinghamshire OH is 26 x


----------



## Maybe baby

Welcome ThatGirl...hope u are well :) hows ure day goin xx


----------



## twiggy56

20 ttc little bean number 1 with fiancè 30 xxxx

oh and good luck drakey, i know u were saying how nervous you were yesterday- chin up luv! 

xxxxxx


----------



## Maybe baby

Welcome twiggy...firstly :dust: and secondly where are u in cycle xx


----------



## drakey

Thanks for all your support girls! xx


----------



## twiggy56

Thanks for the babydust Maybe!! Think i need a good ole sprinkling of it as im on CD 59!!! :( given up hope for this cycle and kinda wish AF would just come along aso i can move on...got a +ive on opk on CD17 and got bd'ing!! But i have no idea wen my AF is ever due so i dont know when im late- its a nightmare!! 

Thank you so much for your kind words...they really do help!! :) Your in exciting times on cd8 i see...at least you've got a goal infront of you!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maybe baby

exactly...can i suggest poppin to ure doctor/nurse to check ure def not preggie...and also they may be able to help u start AF xxx :hug:


----------



## twiggy56

I did do a poas aaaaages ago and got BFN but it was a while ago...and STILL no AF...u think doc's just laugh and turn me away as this is my first proper cycle of trying? I would love to get a regular cycle or even just get AF so i can start temping and opk's...iv even got some preseed today hoping that it will help (when eventually i can use it!?)

U think its worth a doc's app?! Thank you so much for your kindness Maybe...im a bit of a mess just now and its just so lovely to get support!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sambam

Welcome girls :D

twiggy - keep ur chin up babe!
maybe u should make a doc appt ? y dont u try testing again ?

i am only on 2nd day of my period and already cant wait to start ttc again !!!

:hug:


----------



## coccyx

Hey , I am offended....why a young yummy mummy section and not a 'not so young 'yummy mummy section???:muaha: .


----------



## twiggy56

Thanks for the encouragement sambam! Its sooooooo lovely to hear it, makes me feel like one day i actually will get my BFP! Think il do another test just to be sure...if not its just a case of the good ole' irregular cycle again!! ugh!

p.s. sambam ur LO is absolutely gorgeous!! :) xxxxxx


----------



## Maybe baby

twiggy...deffo get an appointment...if they laugh they are unprofessional...
Coccy- sorry to offend...just wanted somewhere for the younger ones to meet as we are not allowed to TTC in teen area...:)
All others...glad u are all well...sambam...i was the same last week haha
xxxxxx


----------



## twiggy56

Right ladies...thought id let you all know i went to the docs today (dont know why my doc is absolutely useless..) and he told me that i shouldnt be worrying about the long cycle...and that because iv only been off bcp for 10 months now (and had AF 3 times), and plus being 'young' (20) i should just keep waiting and that i dont 'fit the criteria' of any abnormalities? 

This has, however, NOT put my mind at rest....im away to do a poas coz its driving me nutty...he said if in 2 months im still concerned im to go back for bloodwork :(

Honestly, i think you ladies are a million times more helpful than my dumbass dr!!!

Thank you so much for all your concern and helpful advice, i appreciate it more than you'l ever know- im truely humbled that you've taken your time to help me.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maybe baby

twiggy how did POAS go?? dying to know...bloody doctor...give me his name *anger*....anyone TTC deserves help...let me know how test goes and we can brainstorm from there xx


----------



## twiggy56

Ok so as i thought- BFN! Its funny when a dr tells you you're fine..but you just wont believe it (i dont quite know _how_ you're supposed to what with being on cd60!!) i suppose i should take confort in it but meh....

iv got my bbt thermometer waiting and ready, my preseed ordered today, and my opk's....not much more i can do than wait for AF!! Think im driving my darling fiancè insane lol.

Pray for me that AF will arrive soon! :(

gawd, i duno wat i would do without you ladies!!! Ur all angels!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## drakey

hi ladies, keeping u updates ..right then, here is what happened at docs lol

went in, didnt even have chance to sit down lol .... he asked what was wrong and i explained that it had been about 7 months and had the cycles that ive had etc.... he did weight and height which he didnt say nothing about apart from im a tall girl lmao. 

then he did blood pressure and its high, considering i had ran for a bus and didnt get chance to sit down and catch my breath!... looks like my blood pressure will be a big problem tho last time i got it checked it was high.... but it doesnt seem a problem to me! i cnt tell the difference. 

so i gotta have lots of blood done he said, and i asked what for and he said everything... so i said ovulation and he said yeh, i said hormones and he said yeh... he said the lot. so im guessing things for diabetes too and stuff. the nurse is checking my blood pressure again next week but hopefully ill have lost weight by then so that should have helped. so there u have it, oh n mat has to take a semen sample into hospital , so he gunna do it on friday, its gotta be ther 2 hrs after the deed lmao 

im just dreading getting blood took now pmsl. then weeks after my bloods been taken i have to get another appointment and he will go through the results for me... can u think of n e thing else he might of tested for, coz he said everything xxxxxx


----------



## twiggy56

Drakey! Thats good news tho right?! -at least your doc is doing tests!! I went to mine today after having long cycles (and only 3 of them) in the past 10 months iv been off bcp and he told me that he wont do bloods until its been 12 months!!!! :( Is this the same case with u? did u go bcoz of long cycles after being on bcp?

I know what u mean about getting bloods done tho- i dread it aswell (im a fainter!) But honestly luv, just think - at least you're getting some answers, im so pleased for you- i know how it feels! 

I duno wat to do..i either wait another 2 months for bloods or im guna change docs coz the response uv had is the response i should have had!!

Let me know how things go...and what happens with your story!! :)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## drakey

hi twiggy

well i lied a bit, i said i had been of bcp for 7 months when its only 6 months, but suppose it doesnt make much of a difference. yeh i went coz of messd up cycles. ive only had 2 in 6 months. 1st one was 51 days after bcp then 2nd was 41 days then now im coming upto day 100 .... i would deffo get answers from ur doc. think my blood tests are for general health issues as well as periods problems, hence the high blood pressure. but suppose its all a good sign xxxxxxx


----------



## twiggy56

Oh! Drakey, i didnt realize you were on the EXACT same cycle as me!! Except iv had 3 cycles in 10 months instead of 6 months. Ugh im so p**sed off at my docs!! I knew when i left they should have done bloods on me..

My 1st cycle was about 90 days-ish, 2nd cycle was 46 days and this one is currently on CD59....they're a total nightmare!!!!

Please please please do keep me updated on what proceedures docs do as i know im meant to be having it looked into but my docs too damn incompetant!!

Here's to hoping you can find the answers that will help u on ur way to ur first BFP drakey!!

All the love/luck in the world!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## drakey

thanks huns..... yeh just keep at them! they will soon get the message, say something doesnt feel right and you never used to be this irregular. i just hope i get some good results from my blood tests and at least he didnt fob me off with some pill and told me to come back in 6 months xxxx


----------



## sambam

Aww sorry to hear about ur BNF ! ur doctor sounds very inconsiderate !!! Grrr
I feel more chilled out just now - had a chat with my mum 2day about ttc... she told me it took her 3 months of trying with both me and my sis... was nice to hear her point of view. She was asking if i was disappointed that AF was here... i said no... coz theres always nxt month and a lot more >> :sex: !! :happydance:

Thanks for the nice comment about my LO ! .. shes my world .. starting a new mothers and toddlers group 2moz !.. quite nervous - don't know anyone !

xx.xx.xx


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Hey everyone :) I'm Tiffany,20 and trying to get that :bfp:. Have had 4 m/c's, so hoping that when I get pregnant again everything will be OK. Am expecting :witch: tomorrow, and then will be TTC. Good luck to everyone and lots of :dust:!


----------



## sambam

Hiya Tiffany :D Welcome to the group ! Sorri to hear about ur m/c's ... all the girls here are great to chat so if you ever need to talk.

Hopefully we get our BFP's soon enough.

:hug:


----------



## twiggy56

Hi Tiffany! Welcome to young yummy mummies! Sorry to hear about your m/c's :( but hope that you have better luck with ttc this time round m'luv!! All the girlies here are especially nice :D Are you trying for #1? 

Im twiggy, 20, been ttc for 3 months now but have crappy irregular/long cycles :( 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maybe baby

Afternoon ladies...hope ure all well...CD9 for me :) and keeping up the :sex: at least every other day....have stopped smoking yipee and am so happy about that...drakey sorry about all the tests but will be worth it once ure ok and u can get ure :bfp: and ure little bundles.....Twiggy how are u feeling my love? any sign onf AF yet?? xx
Sam good luck at new group, u will be fine :) they will love u xx


----------



## sambam

Hey :D Hows the YYM Girls 2day ?

Took bailey to mothers and toddlers group - xpected to get in no probz but theres a waitin list til after the summer !! its pathetic.. there was about 7 kids there ! Theres nothing for my LO round about here ! Sometimes i think shes lonely - can't wait to have another lil baby - it will be great company for her x.x.x


----------



## Maybe baby

Hello Sam, lovely...sorry to hear the group list was soo long. Have u tried a (sure start early years centre) ...lol sorry know all abt it from my degree...whats ure area? let me know and i will look on my uni resource book and tell u :) xx how are u?? shes so gorgeous

Hows everyone else


----------



## Pollywisho

Yay I love this thread!
I'm 23 been ttc for 10 months, only 5/6 loooong cycles during that time so I completely know how you feel Twiggy! Currently on cd 60 !! We go on holiday in June and if nothing has happened by the time we get back I WILL be going to the docs as it will be a full year we have been ttc by then...
Good luck girls x x x


----------



## Maybe baby

hey pollywisho....good luck with ure TTC ventures and a holiday...i am off on mine in two weeks...where u going?? xxx


----------



## jennifer89

Hi girls! 

i didn't realise how much the BCP can mess with your body!

when i came off i had a 33day cycle, then got real AF, and done OPTs and i've defo ovulated!

to say we get so much worning about we can get PG if we miss one, and your all still waiting! damn silly doctors!


----------



## Tudor Rose

can i join im 24???? hubby is 33, ttc our 3rd!! i have a daughter who is 5 a son who is 3. been ttc since january 09 just starting my 2ww now :grr: the dreaded wait, if we havent done it this month we will be going back to waiting to try until Febuary 2010 as im a bridesmaid next may for my sis in law and wearing a fitted dress which cannot be altered. so i have my fingers tightly crossed this month.


----------



## Maybe baby

good luck tudorrose and welcome :)
i know i am a TOTAL mess panicking about pills and not ovulating...:(


----------



## Tudor Rose

Pills??? BCP???
i was on the combind pill when i started to ttc and it took 2 months to get my period back, this time i have been on the mini pill and my cycles came back straight away


----------



## twiggy56

Well hello my wonderful YYM ladies!! Hope you're all fellin alright today....well i have officially given into trying Agnus Castus- went and bought some at Holland&Barretts this morning and taken 2 pills so far...hopefully bring on the old hag AF...

Och, thanks Maybe but im afraid still no sign of AF- damn her!!! Now cd60 and counting...hows urs today? any changes?!

Sam, iv heard its a bit of a jungle with the toddler&baby groups...admission impossible?! They should have let little bailey in just coz shes so cute!! lol

Pollywisho- you sound like ur havin same probs as me...10 looooong months and not even a blood test from my doc so im going back in one month (this time with the fiancè to kick his a** into gear!!!) so we're both on cd60 today too...haha we're cycle buddies!

Oh and welcome TudorRose,welcome into YYM's!!!! All the luck inthe world my lovely for this month...sounds like you've got a tight schedule!! :D

Any new worries today ladies or just same old same old....? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maybe baby

same old same old...CD9...:sex: this afternoon...and OPK gettin slightly darker so hopin will go posetive soon xxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

i am this month twiggy56, trying to stay stress free and relaxed i only found out about the wedding last week. so we had to make a snap decision, so we did everything we could this month. so if no :bfp: this month i.l have to wait 8 months to try again. :( i dont wanna have to do that.

how are all you YYM this morning?


----------



## sambam

Hey newbies :D:D welcum :)
Hows my ladies 2day :happydance:
tudor rose i wish u all the best and hope that u dont have to wait 8 months !!

Not got much to talk about this wk coz :witch: is stil here !! 
So anybody wanting any advice or anything just ask :D x.x.x


----------



## Maybe baby

i am very very well...bit tired....but am going shopping with my only friend who knows im TTC so a bit of "whn i am pregnant" shopping haha xx


----------



## twiggy56

So TudorRose when u guna start testing?! U said u were in ur 2ww, im excited for you my fellow YYM!!!!

MaybeBby...any darker on the opk's today?! Shopping sounds gooood!! Stay away from baby gap tho, they have little swimsuits that will make your ovaries weep, trust me- i had to go in with my friend and her baby the other day!!!!! lol

Witch still got u Sam? Least i suppose u get to start a fresh now...wish my bloomin AF would come along, cd62- how long does she need?!!! ahhh!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

i dont know when i.l start testing i havent anywill power so we will see. im going to try and hold out but i suppose we will have to wait..... i hate waiting!


----------



## twiggy56

waiting is the worst..u feel like p'ing on a stick just so u get a sense that you're doing something and not stuck in limbo!!! Im totally with ya!!


----------



## drakey

no news for me... no af here so just waiting to have the bloods taken on wednesday! .... my diets going well too! xx


----------



## twiggy56

Oh and ladies, forgot to say...after telling you all about my useless doctor the other day..brushing me off with no bloods or anything done...iv made another app at my surgery with a different doc and taking the fiancè with me for moral support to *demand* he do bloods!!!! lol. So this different doc hopefully will be more sympathetic to my long cycles and give me peace of mind with bloods....he's only in the surgery on a friday so iv got to wait til next week now...but hallelujah!! Might actually be getting somewhere!! :)

i dont know what the docs give u for being a total *STRESS-MESS*? lol xxxx


----------



## drakey

yay - make sure you do get your tests done! x


----------



## Maybe baby

afternoon opk still faint but jennifer said her OPK werent lined til the day she ov'd so hoping thats good sign..due to ov in 3/4 days yipiee idf i do xx


----------



## WinterKage

I aint been on this thread in ages and so mch has happened lol, well just to update, af arrived early this afternoon so CD 1 for me :) (accompained wiv lots of crappy cramps lol) xx


----------



## Tudor Rose

hey girls how are you im on 3/4dpo today and i feel crap!!! full of a cold and im off to work now with the devil, one of the women who is a rank above me likes to give me the run around, if she starts today im going to tell her im off home im not well!!! have a nice day alll you lovely YYMxx


----------



## twiggy56

Ugh still a little bit further to go TudorRose, hang in there- resist the poas urge!...and tell that :devil:woman at your work to shove it if shes giving u hassle!!! 

WinterKage luv, welcome back to the YYM's! WE missed you!! :D 

MaybeBby hows the opk's today?! Darker than yesterday? Got that definite +ive yet?!

Sam...:witch: still got u?! 

Drakey any sign of AF yet? Coz im cd 63 and counting...:(


----------



## drakey

nope no sign of af still!........not too bothered at the mo as i wanna know what my bloods come back like, got a right stuffy nose though. Its doing my head in xxxxxx


----------



## Maybe baby

Hey guys...my ticker says 4 days til ov but had some egg white CM this mornin..a tiny bit and OPKs are getting darker now yay...still not +ive but darker...keepin up the :sex: at least every 48 hours...but just hopin for that dark read OPK line soon
winterkage-so glad CD1 is here for you yipiee
Drakey hang on in there hun, im sure u will be fine and u will be able to TTC soon
twiggy- ure a star with all ure support messages...hope AF comes soon or ill go and find her for u xxx


----------



## Maybe baby

Oh and Tudor Rose...tell her she will have the yummy mummies after her


----------



## Maybe baby

Hello ladies
an idea?! can we start once a day uploading that days OPK pics...if ure OPK'ing...thing may help everyone?
just an idea...i will upload todays 2 at 8 xxx
xxx


----------



## Maybe baby

ok ladies heres fist opk...CD11...(first one to have a 2nd line) xx
 



Attached Files:







DSC00184.jpg
File size: 115.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## twiggy56

OOOOOH! MaybeBby- thats defo a faint line! I see it! I see it!!! Its saturday night and you need to get bd'ing m'dear!!!! Aw dammit, wish i could start posumsticks!!! :haha:

keep those p sticks comin! (and hopefully darker...!) xxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

thats a good start Maybe baby its a sign you LH is bilding up mine went from none exsiting to this
 



Attached Files:







n 002.jpg
File size: 85 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Maybe baby

yay so good :) what days were these? can do another at 8....whopee...am doing 10, 3 and 8 xx
Twiggy thanks so much for all ure support hun...i love it :) i see it too xxx


----------



## Beee

Hi can I join? I'm Karen, 24 years old, trying to conceive number 1, me and the OH have been together for almost 4 years. Been TTC for 3 months now, :witch: is due tomorrow and I'm really hoping she doesn't come!!! 
xxxx


----------



## Maybe baby

hey hun...hoping the wtich stays well away and welcome :) how are u? xx


----------



## Beee

I'm doing ok thanks, getting a bit stressy now af is due.... my cycles are a little irregular, although nothing like some of the poor girlies on here so I can't complain really! I'm just hoping this month is the month, don't want to see another:bfn: lol
How about you? xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maybe baby

i am good CD11...and my OPK had a 2nd line this mornin...very faint but a line...al increased CM so i am hoping this means my little eggy is on its way :) fingers crossed...let me know how u get on testing tomorrow :dust: xxx


----------



## sambam

Hey Beee and welcum :D
Fingers are crossed for u that :witch: doesnt arrive tomorro !!
I cannot wait til :witch: goes away !!!! Just a few more days and the baby dancing can begin !!
How was ur weekends ??
x.x.x


----------



## twiggy56

Hello Beee!! welcome to the 18-25s YYM's!! :) The bestest supportive ladies you'll find! :happydance:

MaybeBby, you're so very welcome m'luv!! Im genuinely excited for my YYM girlies...want you all so desperately to get ur :bfp:'s!! Think we're all pretty much same boat with long/irregular cycles/bcp messin us up! Its so exciting ur opk's r defo gettin there tho luv...dont miss that little eggy, shes so precious!! :)

Hi Sammi! Nice to see you today my luvly! So :witch: still gotcha huh? Well no matter...only a few more days and you can start on the exciting bits!! yey!

TudorRose, my gawd woman!! Your an LH machine..that line is sooo dark! lol Infact i hope you're bd'ing *right now* with lines like that!!! You gotta be peak?! Only tomorrows temps will tell..i forgot if u were temping?

Weekend is goin uneventfully for me.._still_ no sign of AF...i think im maybe hoping this AC is going to take effect any day and bring on the old hag but no joy so far...early days only been takin them for past 3 days i suppose...hmmf :( 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlz87

Helloooooo
May I join please??
Im 21 from lancashire and trying for baba number 1!!
OH is 21 too and we been together for 6 and a half years and lived together for 2 years. 
Came off implant in sept08 and didnt get an af at all till feb 09. Been fairly regular since then between 28 and 31 days! On cycle 3 now of TTC properly and on CD 24 atm. I got a pos OPK's on CD 14, 15 and 16. AF due Thursday if its a 28 day cycle. (Well I hope she doesnt come but heres hoping...)
Thats pretty much me so far, just waiting for AF to come now or to be able to poas!!! :happydance:
Hope you gals are ok, looking forward to getting to know you all, if you accept me in your group that is ;) 
xxx :hugs:


----------



## Maybe baby

Welcome charlz hope ure journey is short :)
Twiggy....i am soo excited too...just did my last OPK of the day same as one at 3
ill upload pic with this and in my journal...you ok tho lovely?
Sambam i am shouting at the witch to piss off and leave u alone so u can get to :sex:

ok ladies...tmi here but my CM is gettin whiter and heavier YAY all good things xxx


----------



## Maybe baby

Hewre at CD 11 OPKs
 



Attached Files:







DSC00185.jpg
File size: 118.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sarah1989

Hey Ladies, mind if I join? I am 20 and ttc'ing #1 with my fiance. We have our wedding planned for August 15th, 2009. Our ttc'ing journey began in March 2008, so 14 months now. I need a place to talk that I will fit in!


----------



## Tudor Rose

twiggy56 said:


> Hello Beee!! welcome to the 18-25s YYM's!! :) The bestest supportive ladies you'll find! :happydance:
> 
> MaybeBby, you're so very welcome m'luv!! Im genuinely excited for my YYM girlies...want you all so desperately to get ur :bfp:'s!! Think we're all pretty much same boat with long/irregular cycles/bcp messin us up! Its so exciting ur opk's r defo gettin there tho luv...dont miss that little eggy, shes so precious!! :)
> 
> Hi Sammi! Nice to see you today my luvly! So :witch: still gotcha huh? Well no matter...only a few more days and you can start on the exciting bits!! yey!
> 
> TudorRose, my gawd woman!! Your an LH machine..that line is sooo dark! lol Infact i hope you're bd'ing *right now* with lines like that!!! You gotta be peak?! Only tomorrows temps will tell..i forgot if u were temping?
> 
> Weekend is goin uneventfully for me.._still_ no sign of AF...i think im maybe hoping this AC is going to take effect any day and bring on the old hag but no joy so far...early days only been takin them for past 3 days i suppose...hmmf :(
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


them tests are from tuesday, so ihave already ovulated now im in the 2ww. i dont temp i get up at different times in the morning so not a good idea really.


----------



## Kelly9

Am I to old to join? I am 24 will be 25 in Aug but I consider my self young! Our TTC journey is 10 months to date, hoping for a BFP before the year mark, as DH and I will be WTT as of last cycle in july due to me returning to University again.


----------



## Maybe baby

hey welcome to all newbies....you are all so welcome here :) CD12 for me..OPKs are still a little faint but think they are gettin darker......hoping my little eggys on its way


----------



## drakey

good luck to u all, im dreading wednesday! i cant stop thinking bad things, never had blood taken before and i hope my blood pressures gone normal! xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Hi sarah/kelly...welcome to 18-25 YYM's! We're all a very nice bunch over here so feel free to talk about things ur worried about or just for a little bit of friendly advice!

MaybeBby- sounds to me as if that little eggy is on its way! eek exciting stuff! this calls for a little 'good luck little eggy dance' :dance: hehe! Keep us informed on the opk's!!

Drakey my luvly dont worry urself too much...im a fainter for the bloods myself..and they usually have a couple techniques if you're not good with the needles...like putting a fan on, or asking u qns to make u think about something else etc. Just keep that end-goal in your mind...finally holding your very own LO!! :) it'l all be so so worth it!

TudorRose, think you're our only 2ww'er at the moment!!?? errr, i think? lol. So we've all got our fx'd (along with toes, eyes and anything else u can x for you....lol) Keep us updated on any feelings, flutterings, pains etc!!!!

Beeee, any sign of AF then? Thats you due now huh?!


Oh and girlies...fraid its cd65 for me now...this is poop!!! :( grrr.....damn u old witchy hag!! xxxxxx


----------



## Beee

Hey Twiggy, yep the :witch: got me this morning :cry:....pretty gutted but I guess I just have to keep on trying!! Not that I see :sex: as a chore lol. I got some of that Pre-seed stuff this month so I'm gonna try that out for the first time, I'll let you guys know if it's any good. :hug: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beee

Twiggy, there was a post somewhere on ttc last night about someone who has been having acupuncture and found it really beneficial to regulating their cycle.... I'll see if i can find it, but it might be worth a read if you've not already heard about it chick! xxxx


----------



## Maybe baby

Drakey stay calm until all is sorted...u need to not stress, not good for u
Twiggy i have left an angry message for the witch telling her to get to ure house NOW lol
I am going on a run with OH tonight hehe...trying to keep fit...then hopefully some :sex:
xxx


----------



## Maybe baby

OH's mum was horrendous (cnt spell that), as usual....banging on and on about us #"comming properly" by this she means a wedding she can plan lol. I told her no and that we had other things we wanted to commit to first....god i really hope i have my BFP for her wedding. she drives me mad and knows all the buttons to push to send me up the wall....bit miffed and down...OPKs not much darker


----------



## Maybe baby

CD12 OPKs will update with last one of day at 8
 



Attached Files:







DSC00186.jpg
File size: 95 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Kelly9

I am in the 1ww now, only 4 more days to go. 

I am very lucky I have an awesome MIL I love her like I love my own mother, so hopefully things will get better for you maybe baby.

I also used preseed this month and am hoping it will bring me my BFP. Although I Have doubts since my temps aren't doing anything interesting. I test Thursday the day AF should show her face. Good luck everyone!


----------



## sambam

Hello girlys !! :D 
Hows the YYM girls this evening ??
The witch is almost gone - :D:D Yippppeee
I actually can't wait to start trying again :D:D:happydance:
I don't know if any of u read my post called "freaky business" about what my friends OH told me..( hes psychic ).... told me i was gonna fall pregnant soon without me even telling them we are TTC !!..... So last nite she foned me - and told me her OH said it won't b til Aug !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Its put a dampener on things a bit i think... DH is a bit sceptical about psychics n stuff.... so he is on a mission ( his words ) to prove him wrong !! 
lolol

hope all is well my lil chickens :D
:hug:


----------



## twiggy56

Aw Beee thats so sweet of u hun! Haha..bunch of needles=:bfp:?- SURE! count me in!!...*thats how bad i want a !!!!* Altho seriously, i have heard it does amazing things for some people....im currently on Agnus Castus (been taking it for 4 days now) so im hoping it will help me get some sort of cycle pattern?!

Aw MaybeBby...dont listen to the old MIL...its your bloody choice, she can butt out!! Do what makes you happy my luvly...and if you want to hold your LO before a big wedding- SO BE IT!! Full steam ahead just to tick her off i say...:rofl: Oh and the difference between the 10am and 4pm okp is really noticable!! Keep pee'in on them sticks girl...looks like ur headed the right way!!!! :D

YEY sammi!! witch...*BE GONE WITH YOU!!* hehe. Start gettin psyched-up girly...ur in the fun bit now!! Oh and ur uncle up there is maybe just tryin to throw everyone off with the whole 'August' thing...he's maybe wantin to give u the gift of surprising everyone!! hehe!! Or at least...the DH is now on the case!! :haha:

So iv just been doin the sunday thing at my mums, dinner etc. Startin to get concerned about the whole 'no period' thing...cd65 if its even worth still counting...starting to get the 'what if something really is wrong with me?' thoughts...coz this just doesnt seem normal to me..:( xxxxx


----------



## Maybe baby

So glad witch is gone sambam...but we have had long convos troday hehe :)
Glad u had a nice day twiggy...if i gets to 80 days get ure butt back to the doctor ok mrs? xx


----------



## twiggy56

Docs this friday my luvly!!! Im sick of waiting around for things to happen...i need to get this thing going again- gimmie sum progesterone or sumthing...this Agnus Castus better start kickin in soon too..._why_?..._WHY_?! dammit can i not just have a cycle once every month..or even 2 months! :( 

im ready for the docs tho seriously..all gunz'a'blazin!!!! :gun:

hehe MaybeBby, u tempted to pee on another opk again tonight?! By the looks of things think it would defo be darker anyway!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Maybe baby

dont tempt me twiggy....will wait till tomorrow mornin now...watchin a thing on teenage mums on itv....oh what i have to say haha xx


----------



## Tudor Rose

hey maybe baby your OPKS are begining to look good hun!!!

i feel like cutting my head off to day, i have a head cold i feel rotten didnt sleep well last night and have woke with a migraine.

had pulling twinges yesterday and today i woke with the feeling of pressure where i had the pulling, anyway went the loo and there was a small amount of pinky spotting.......(.Y.) are sore too. im not getting my hope up though

how is everyone?


----------



## sambam

morning ladies :D
hows everyone 2day ??
its round 2 for me trying to find a decent mothers and toddlers group for my LO 2day - so wish me luck :D !!

Does anyone know their june testing dates 
xxx:hug:


----------



## jennifer89

Hi Girls! 

Sorry i haven't been on here for a while! been trying to avoid BnB, for my lack of symptoms!
Just a few pulling and stabbing last few days which could be implantation, but not getting my hopes up! hope everyone else is okay!

wonder if its possible to be PG this month with no symptons!
Atleast my bodies stopped making up fake symptoms for me to read into!

Love Jenni

MaybeBaby - Hope Your Feeling Much better, Stop Worrying i'm certian it will happen for You! xx


----------



## Maybe baby

Hello all
Tudor rose i am sending flowers and lemsip :)
jen- hope that is implantation...let us kow how u get on
Sambam- i am testing may25th...then june 23rd hun :)
We are going weddding cake testing for his mum grrr


----------



## Maybe baby

View attachment 20301
OPKs today...check the 1pm one..lookin good!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC00187.jpg
File size: 94.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## twiggy56

opk's lookin good MaybeBby....last one is soooo nearly on its way!!! So how did cake shopping go? U tempted to smoosh one in her face? :rofl: 

TudorRose...sweetie poor you...get the DH on the case...and lots of cups of tea!! Only cure...lots of BnB!!! :D

Hi jenni! Nice to see ya luvly!! fx'd its implantation...u never know..u might be one of these luck non-symptomers!!!?

*CD66* folks...yes..._still_ no sign of AF...altho been gettin twinges for a couple days now...she takes her sweet time dammit!! Docs 4 days and counting.....ugh!

How r my lovlies today?! Updates girlies, *updates*!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maybe baby

im good...will do next opk in an hour....OHs mum weas a bitch as always...nearly killed her lol
hope ure well twiggy......:)

Jen how are u?? xx


----------



## WinterKage

Maybe baby said:


> im good...will do next opk in an hour....OHs mum weas a bitch as always...nearly killed her lol
> hope ure well twiggy......:)
> 
> Jen how are u?? xx

Aww realli? Why what did she do? lol


----------



## Maybe baby

judges me endlesslu and im reachin my limits GRR xx


----------



## ethan amelia

Hi all. Im Laura aged 24 from East Yorkshire and ttc baby #1. Only started trying in the last few weeks and not sure how its gonna work cos recently had my implant removed and nots ure on my cycle and stuff but just gonna have fun trying! ;)

Really good to get us young yummy mummies on our own thread! 

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE! hugs. xx


----------



## Beee

Hi Laura, welcome!!! 
Ok I have a mini update lol, I bought some agnus castus today, started taking it today so we shall see if it helps!!! Fingers xd. I'm a little bit nervous about taking it tho because I've read on a couple of sites that it can cause bleeding in some people!!! I had a bad experience a couple of years ago when I was on the depo jabs....bled for an entire year n got really ill so it does make me a bit nervous!!! I'll just have to stop taking them if i notice anything dodgey :rofl:. Have any of you YYM's tried agnus castus? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hug:


----------



## Maybe baby

Bee good luck with it all...hope it goes well babes xxx


----------



## Maybe baby

last opk of the day...lol..how we think im doin...think i am headin to the BFP
 



Attached Files:







DSC00193.jpg
File size: 97.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## twiggy56

Beee, i started taking the Agnus Castus (AC) 5 days ago...but iv stopped as im now paranoid that just incase i am pg that it could be damaging the embreyo and im just guna wait til AF arrives just to be safe! Plus got docs on friday so im sure if i was pg it would come up in the bloods so might just b a case of waiting til friday. But i havnt felt any side-effects the 5 days iv been taking the AC...so defo guna continue wen get the go-ahead!

Oh and welcome Laura! Nice to see a new YYM!! :D

So MaybeBby u didnt throw a cake at the MIL then? :haha: coz that woulda been kinda funny...put her in her place anyway...ur opk's are looking promising tho my luvly!! keep at it my dear and dont miss that +ive!! Get bd'ing as much, just incase too!

Drakey!! *bloods tomorrow*! ekk! U feelin ok luv?

Any news my lovely YYM? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jennifer89

Hi Girlies, Been Getting Sort Of :bfp: Since Yesterday (10DPO)

And They Are Gradually Getting Darker, Hope Its Real, Can You See Them?
I Know There Not EVAP As They all Appeared Before 5Mins.
 



Attached Files:







P12-05-09_10.56.JPG
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 9









P12-05-09_101.56.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Maybe baby

hey jen def see somethin startin...wud wait two more days


----------



## drakey

hi maby baby........ yeh real scared, only thing ive thought about all day, bet i wont sleep tonight lol, need a gd nights sleep though it will make me feel better about it. arghhhhh... good luck ladies xxxx


----------



## Maybe baby

drakey hope eveything is well with u....think ive Ov'd now yay


----------



## Pollywisho

Hiya, how is everyone?

I'm on cd 67 now i think - losing track! Keep thinking af is coming but then she doesn't, really doing my head in!!

Bee - I started taking AC a couple of weeks ago as thought it might help me, haven't had any side effects from it at all.

x x x


----------



## twiggy56

Yey Maybe so u got ur +ive opk then?1 Get piccys up so we can all be jealous!! hehe. Or just get bd'ing..lol!

Pollywisho...my fellow cd 67'er it seems!! haha snap? Im the same tho..keep gettin twinges of AF but still no sign!!! This cd67 nonsense is sooo frustrating!!!!! Docs on cd70..bet she'l show her face just to spite me!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maybe baby

Twiggy my love..get on msn haha....my opks were faint for ages...then had 2 dark (not as dark as normal pos) and temps dipped and EWCM so me and patsy (charliemania) decided that was my pos :) xxx hows are u twiggy


----------



## claire_love

Hi There,

I'm a newbie, i'm 19 from the midlands and TTC#1 

Just waiting on tests then we can properly start! :)

Hope Everyone Is Well!!


----------



## Maybe baby

welcome welcome claire...whats tests? xxx


----------



## claire_love

Periods have been non exitant for about 6 months now and no one seems to know why!! Get the hospital on 21st May so hoping something comes of it!


----------



## Maybe baby

aw hun did u come of BC pills....is a common cause of period delay...lots of girlies here...lemmie know how u get on xx


----------



## claire_love

Sorry Maybe baby... BC? i havent been on any contraception in a year!! not pregnant!! just wont come! 

Might i also add THANK GOD i found this forum, its not just me who wants a baby!! :)


----------



## Maybe baby

oh no..nowhere near..theres a few of us now :)


----------



## claire_love

I will let you know how i get on, hopefully they can pin point when i'm ovulating and we can to it!! :)


----------



## Maybe baby

Ladies!
There is now list of members on first page
xxxxx


----------



## claire_love

Maybe Baby - I see what you mean about me not the only one! 

Hi All!!! :D


----------



## twiggy56

First of all....*big hello claire_love!!!* welcome to the most spiffy group of girlies u will ever meet on a computer screen!!! And you are nowhere _near_ alone...we all want babies here :D 

Secondly...Maybe, u have done a fabby job of the front page members list...you're a wee star!!! So nice to feel like a wee YYM family!! hehe!!

I cant get on msn tonight as DH is watching me like a hawk so that im not nattering as iv got a 3 hour classical sociological theory exam at uni tomorrow and im meant to be revising..:rofl: altho iv nipped on for a cheeky comment as im a BnB junkie and need my nightly hit!!!

Ohhh!! and i poa(opk) today and got a faint line? wot on earth?! cd 67 and still counting...

what r the rest of my lovlies upto tonight?! Tudor..hows ur 1ww going?! eek!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Maybe baby

well i :sex: last night and tonight...thats my night...and i ov'd last night/today so come on eggy!! please xxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

hey girls how are we all? im in my 1 ww now...... i want it to hurry so i know if im going to get my :bfp: but im also worried incase i get the :witch: instead :(


----------



## Maybe baby

Ladies welcome me tothe 2WW :)....1DPO xx


----------



## twiggy56

Tudor!! its so exciting coming upto testing but the feeling of dreaded :witch: kinda dampens ur spirit huh? I reeealy hope u get a :bfp:!!!! It'd be so exciting!!!

Maybe...you 2ww'er!!! Hows u feelin?! Promised urself no symptom spotting this month? lol...i give it 3dpo :haha:

Drakey!! How was bloods today?!!! The big day uv been dreading that bad?!

Oh and that 3 hr exam i was studyin for...didnt go so well :( i hate exams...xxxx


----------



## Maybe baby

oh hu sorry it didnt go so well...i hate bloomin exams
i know...no symptom spotting for a while...just need to chill...i say tht now lol xx


----------



## kelly86

hi im kelly im 23 and mummy to 5 and a half month old thomas and were currently wtt @:)


----------



## sambam

hiya kelly :D
Welcum to the group !

When are u gonna ttc ??

Twiggy .. hows u dear ?? Hope all is good :D

Maybe Baby !! ...:hissy: Ohhh noooo 2WW !! .. damn ! the worst bit ! all the best huni :D

Hows drakey ? winterkage ?? And all the other lovely girls :D?

Im just visiting my mum ( sneaked upstairs to go on BnB :rofl: addicted much? )

Told my aunt the other nite we r TTC.... the reaction - nothing ! what a big fat disappointment lol ! 

found this daft poem lol

They stood on the bridge
over the River K Y
at its estuary
to the Ovulant Sea
both synchronised watches
and studied charts
to conclude that
on Thursday at three
her tides would be in
most generous flow
and his love boat could
sail to Virility
with anchor dropped
seamen would swim
in the deep warm
Bay of Fertility.
Back on the bridge
he found it hard
to confess that he
had been vasectomised.

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Maybe baby

haha so funny sambam...havent spoken to u...hope ure well :) will have a good chinwag later lovely xx


----------



## kelly86

probaby when my son is about a year old so probably in december i cant wait id have another now lol


----------



## drakey

hi ladies, 

bloods wasnt as bad as i was expecting, was still really nerveous though this morning, they took 3 test tubes full of blood and i asked if she knew what he was testing for and she just said, thyroid, blood count and basically the general stuff they test for, so im hoping everything comes back ok, my BP was still up but the nurse said she could tell i was nerveous but she did say i have good veins! it was really easy to get one! lol xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## twiggy56

Aww naw drakey..i hate wen they say that about veins..."_oooh you got a nice big juicy one there..._" - haha *dont tell me that*!! Hav a tough enough time as it is with u sucking 3 viles of blood outta me!! :rofl: Awsum that ur gettin checked out for everything tho luv...

Well cd68- *livin the dream* :sad2: and to make it worse think my exam didnt go too well today...wat a poop day! Docs on friday tho...god help him he is gettin an earful!!!

Oh and hello kelly86! :hi: and welcome! great bunch of friends here, they'l help u thru any stress-mess :friends:

Sammi!...i likes the poem- made me chuckle!! :haha:

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## WinterKage

Hi Ladies, sorry ive been away :( Have i missed much? I've just been having internet connection problems lately and its finally got sorted out this Evening :) Welcome to the new ladies x Aww Twiigy im sure you did well hun in the exams, Maybebaby you're in the 2ww! gosh im so excited for you :), sambam how've you bin hun and hows Bailey doing, Drakey aww yh gtn blood taken hurts lol but well done hun for getting through it, last time i gt a blood test i asked to hold a teddy bear, i ended up squeezin the poor thing lol but its great to b bk gals :)


----------



## claire_love

Evening Ladies!

Firstly tank you to everyone who has welcomed me :)

Secondly, After having no periods for months and months.... :witch: came this morning!

Hows everyone tonight??
XX


----------



## Beee

Evenin' all!!!! Hope you're all well! Jennifer89- any news on the :bfp:???

Nothing new my end today, just carrying on with the usual supplements and waiting for Ov day to get a bit closer....hurry up!!! 

Good luck on the bloods drakey! And hope u get some answers friday Twiggy!

:hug:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## drakey

thanks chick x


----------



## Maybe baby

morning ladies!! OH is going away with work...again for 6 days...GRR :( TWW on my own


----------



## sambam

maybe baby :O:O aww thats a shame ! :(:( big :hug: to u !! ... well u know we are all here for u when the going gets tough haha !! 


Im raging !! .. took the LO for her last jags until she starts school 2day - waited an hour and a half !! .. i think thats shocking... then she was screaming her head off :( nxt time im sending the MIL :rofl: feel really bad now !! Shes away for a nap - so im BnB'ing it up :D - music on .. chill out time haha !! 
Cant wait til DH is home :happydance: hes gettin pounced upon !! 
Hope my ladies are well today :D
xxx


----------



## Maybe baby

hey samm :) how are u hun...i know u ladies will be here...temps up now...CM dried haha WHOOP...come on eggy and :sperm: up to them now :) xxx


----------



## charlz87

Hi gals.
Need to come on this thread more often, all you girls seem so nice!!!
Lovin the list on the front page too btw :D
How is everyone doing??
Im 12/13DPO now and :witch: should be due today. No signs yet though.
Been up all night with OH. Hes had toothache but still gone to work in agony, the silly mare, leaving me here sleepy and bored until I have to go to work later. :(

Anyways, hope you all ok and having a good day.

xxx


----------



## WinterKage

Maybe baby gd luck with the tww hun, charlz87 good luck hun hope af doesnt arrive. Hows everyones day been? xx :)


----------



## twiggy56

Well it was fiancè's 31st birthday today...went to cinema, bought a new *maHOOOOSIVE* big flatscreen telly (kinda an early birthday present to himself..lol) and spent £200 on a rug...:huh: little excessive for a birthday but thought it was cute that while looking at these lovely rugs OH turned to me and said '_we want a nice soft one for when we have a little baby sitting on it.._' thought i was guna cry right there in the carpet place!! :D made me really happy..

claire_love if you'v got a secret for gettin the :witch: to come on, tell me!! lol, great news tho hun u got urs...can start thinkin about the next cycle!!

jenifer...:bfp:?!!

Maybe- 6 days will just make testing more exciting with him there :)

Sammi- we both dont have much luck with useless doctors do we?! An _hour and a half_ wait for the jabs???! Thats very inconsiderate of them wen little baileys got to wait all patiently for their lazy arses!!

Charlz - the toothache sounds bad for you too, im so huffy wen im sleep deprived!!

Hows all my other lovlies?! xxxxx


----------



## claire_love

Twiggy56 - I have no idea how it came!! I have been having strange dreams about having a baby (not knowing i was PG) then having nothing for it at all!! AF must of thought she'd give me a chance to prepare!! Lol

Hows everyone else this evening??

X


----------



## Tudor Rose

Good Morning all you lovely YYM how are you all???

ive got mixed up with my OV day and im now 8DPO not 10DPO :duhh: only me who would do that, dont feel right today so tired and klike im going to get the :witch: hope all you lovelies are ok xx


----------



## charlz87

Morning!!!!
I dont know what its like anywhere else but the weather is horrid here today :(

Twiggy56-How sweet is your fiancee??? The rug comment would have made me burst into tears in front of the whole shop!!!

claire_love-I keep having weird dreams too, had a dream last night that i did one of them digi tests and it said i was 18+ pregnant!! HAHAHA! like that would happen!! Dreams are weird things, but dont you just want them to be true sometimes???

Tudor Rose - When is :witch: due? Hope she doesnt get you this month :D

Well, I think the :witch: has got me, got light brown spotting (sorry tmi?) but not really much pain, might show her full self later on, who knows??? :( 1 day late isnt as bad as 5 days late like last month!!
OH toothache wasnt that bad last night, made him take cocodomol to get rid of the pain. Hes taking a day off work today to go to the dentist. Shame it isnt OV time.... lol. But he probably wouldnt be up for it anyway!! hehe

How is everyone else this morning?


----------



## Tudor Rose

well :witch: due the 19th

i keep having weird dream too the other night the devil was trying to cut my fingers off?????

weather is miserable here got soak taking DD to school. hope its not the :witch: hun xx


----------



## Maybe baby

morning all how are we all??
I am spending a lazy weekend in...organising the final bits of our holiday xxx


----------



## twiggy56

well...saw a different doctor today..*and he did BLOODS*!! :happydance: FINALLY! He said he'l get the results tues/wed! And he said he'd check for _everything_ too!! *PLUS* i managed to not faint- bonus! So me is very happy today..even though i have to revise for my 2hr exam monday..boo for me :( 

so still no sign of AF (cd70) but im not fretting as im getting sumwhere with the bloods! 

Charlz, thanks, my fiancè is a bit of a sweetie wen he's not bein a big bloke!! :) our gorgeous rug is expected tuesday...altho duno about wen a baby is expected sadly! So whats the status on AF? Maybe ul be lucky and this is just a glitch, an maybe she'l stay away?! fx'd!

Tudor..poor you luv, the only thing worse than a 2ww is a 2ww +2 extra days!! :( so wen AF due then? U been tempted to poas just yet? :haha:

Hows everyone else today..weather is crap here too...looks like cups of tea on the sofa and revision!! *good times*.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

i hate having bloods done twiggy i go all light headed etc. if i had any pee sticks in i,d be peeing on them but ive run out lol i ordered more yesterday, :witch: due tuesday. 

nothing planned this weekend other than work ....boo.

i dont know whether to snuggle on the sofa this afternoon with my book or get on with my medications course..... id much rather sleep.


----------



## Maybe baby

im just having cups of tea....after flat hunting we have decided to stay in our houses until christmas (when lease is up) then move into our own flat wohoo...cos even if i get :bfp: this month no baby til mid may...i dont think i will
Twiggy glad ure getting somewhere hun xxxxx


----------



## Maybe baby

ladies
can we all say congratulations to jennifer and her :bfp: Today....she will be sticking around til we all have ours too
well done hun...love you xx


----------



## Tudor Rose

fantastic news about jennifer whoooooo!!!!!!!! sending you some sticky :dust: xx


----------



## WinterKage

Congratulations Jennifer xx :)


----------



## jennifer89

Girllies!! I'm over the moon! 

never thought this would happen to me, nevermind on my first cycle after coming off the pill!!

All girlies... I'm gonna stick around till We all get our BFPS! Good luck to you all, 

Anyone near testing?

(sorry i've not said anything yet, i was in disbeleive that i was!)


----------



## Maybe baby

wohoo go jen go jen..!! hehe :) so glad u got it...im testing in 7 days for 10DPO as i have one of the superdrug 4 days early ones xx


----------



## sambam

congrats huni :D:D
all the best !!!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tudor Rose

went the toilet before quite a bit of bloody discharge now nothing i think the witch will be here tomorrow


----------



## Maybe baby

glad witch is coming then she can piss off so u can TTc xxx :)


----------



## charlz87

Congratulations on your :bfp:!!!!!:hugs:

:witch: got me this morning, but here to another cycle, cycle 4 :happydance:

Good luck ladies.xxx


----------



## twiggy56

*WOW* HUUUUUUUGE congrats jennifer!!!!! So pleased for you love! We want pics of these lovely lines...!! :bfp: :happydance: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sambam

Hey girls :D
What uz all up2 this fine evening ?!:happydance:
The folks are coming for dinner ! 
Gonna get a wee drink & chill :D

Jennifer - u thought of any names yet my dear ?? r u gonna get a scan and find out what sex ur baba is ??

Twiggy - hows u my lovely ? Fingers crossed for when u get ur test results from the doctor :hugs:

TudorRose - keep ur chin up babe :D! stay possitive if :witch: comes !

:hug:


----------



## Tudor Rose

well i have had nothing since 1pm so fingers crossed its implantation!


----------



## Maybe baby

Well i am one emotional ladie tonight...sooo many tears...:(dont know why


----------



## charlz87

Awwwww maybe baby? What up love??
:hug::hug::hug::hug:
Hope you feel a bit more happier soon.xxx


----------



## Maybe baby

cramping...temp rise...and feel bit sick...flu? or 4DPO symptoms? who knows


----------



## sambam

Hey everyoneee !!
Ive just had a bottle of wine with DH and co. :D had a really good nite !

:sex: :rofl::rofl::rofl:
Im actually so drunk !!

Maybe baby !!! Sweetie ... u will be fine !... maybe ur a lil upset about OH being away for a few days??

Thinkin about u doll !

Hows the YYMs???
xxxxx


----------



## twiggy56

Aw Maybe...dont be down huni! Ur in the exciting bit...or tortuous bit?! (however u wana look at it?) :haha:

Sammi! Good night then m'luv?! Iv done the 'facebook people when drunk' but not the 'BnB post people when drunk'! :rofl: thats a new one!..but very well done luv- ur spelling/typing was pretty damn good still!!! Hope u enjoyed urself! :)

Well cd71...now girls, can we say _*100 day cycle*_..? Its looking all too likely at the moment :( Come on tues and my ANSWERS!!

Our big telly came today, when OH said it was big...didnt realize it was like a bloody home cinema practically!! jeez-o my livingroom looks like a techno-hub off star trek...

Hope all ye fellow YYM's r havin a nice saturday! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkermoo

Hey girls, may I join you? I am 23 and TTC my first. Am around on all the normal TTC forums but would be nice to be included in my age group one too:)

and Twiggy when me and my OH got together he took his 40" inch TV with him, I didn't realise it came in the package! haha.


----------



## Maybe baby

hello ladies....
I am flat/house/job hunting atm...nightmare...altho have to wait til end of june to start a new job asd have to work my leave at old job and go to Kenya...hard life xx


----------



## jennifer89

Hi Sambam - Yeah, i wanna find out the sex, i got a boys name 'Liam Scott' but no ideas for a girl yet?

i'll get my test pics on soon girls xx

Lets hope this month we get some more BFPs! Good luck girlies xxx


----------



## Beee

jennifer89 said:


> Girllies!! I'm over the moon!
> 
> never thought this would happen to me, nevermind on my first cycle after coming off the pill!!
> 
> All girlies... I'm gonna stick around till We all get our BFPS! Good luck to you all,
> 
> Anyone near testing?
> 
> (sorry i've not said anything yet, i was in disbeleive that i was!)

CONGRATULATIONS huni, thats brilliant news!!! :happydance: You must be soooo excited!! How did you break the news to your OH??? :hug:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jennifer89

Heres My BFPS, I officially Hate Internet Cheapies, Really Light Liine, Did A Good Test and Line Appears Within 30Secs!! Arghh
 



Attached Files:







BFPS.jpg
File size: 79.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Beee

Tudor Rose said:


> well i have had nothing since 1pm so fingers crossed its implantation!

What's the story today then Tudor???? Any news for us??
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jennifer89

:D Rang Him and said, guess who's gonna be a daddy! he doesn't beleive it yet! but you know what there like! xx


----------



## Maybe baby

ladies look at my journal...i am gutted xxx hope ure all well


----------



## claire_love

Hey All!!

Maybe Baby- Cheer Up Babe!! :hugs:
Jen- Congrats Hunny!!! Sooo Pleased For You!!

How Is Everyone This Evening??

Me & OH went into town today, and cause :witch: is here and i have BAD water retension!!!! I can only fit into one pair of work trousers!! Gutted!!

X


----------



## NYCBride

Good Evening everyone!

Hope I can squeeze on in here????

Im 25 (so positively vintage looking at the 1st page of members!!!!)!!!! And we're trying to get a BFP on our 1st baby, after losing a baby in miscarriage last september.

Ive finally managed to catch my +OPK yesterday so DH and I have been :sex: yesterday and today, have a +OPK today as well, so getting in as much as I can!!!!

Feeling very positive this cycle, and got everything possible crossed!
Seem to spend most of my evenings, analysing FF, cruising the boards on here, or looking at baby stuff online....


----------



## claire_love

Hey NYCBride! 

Sorry for your loss :hugs: 
I been looking at baby stuff today!! Gets me even more broody-er than i already am :)
X


----------



## sambam

Heyyy :D

Twiggy ! God knows how the spelling etc is so good !! .. i was steamin ! good night tho ! :D 

Jennifer :happydance: thats a lovely name for a wee boy :D liam scott :D!!

MaybeBaby... just read ur journal !! Booo ! :( Thats why i stay away from those OPK's doll !!! ... Im so relaxed this time round - im just letting nature take its course and it will happen in its own time :D

NYC Bride ! - Heyyy :D Welcummm :happydance: Hope your doing well ! All the ladies in here are great for a gab & if u have any problems or worries ! 

Hows my YYM 2night ??
Im sitting in on my ass ! DH is reading " Nuts " lol...
LO is snooooozing ! 
Some silly taxi driver bumped into me today in my car ! His fault ! Grrr my lil baby is scraped ! :hissy:

:hug:


----------



## jenny873

hiya im jenny im 21 from liverpool, i already have a little girl Lilly who is 15 months and am TTC baby no#2 x


----------



## NYCBride

thanks for the welcome....

I've spent past of my day working, and the other part planning how to decorate our empty second bedroom for a nursery.... I like stars as a theme..... so just pondering...

I'd really like a baby boy but honestly im happy so long as he/she sticks and is healthy....

Already picked out baby names when we were pregnant the first time round.... Ive just added in a middle name this time round...

Has anyone else picked out names already?
Does anyone know at what time conception actually occurs? I know some people have got :BFP: from like 9DPO, but is it like an instanteous, sperm meets egg in tube, and big bang on the day?

I've had some twinges today on my left side, and I can only compare it to feeling like i need to wee, but not needing to, if that makes any sense????


----------



## claire_love

NYC - Me & OH have picked a name for a girl, but stuck on boys names!!


----------



## twiggy56

Firstly,welcome Tinkermoo!! Nice to have you on board hun..!! 

Also another member to join the YYM cavalry welcome NYCBride!! :) you've just joined sum of the lovliest girlies ul find on a computer screen!!

and another newbie welcome jenny 873! :)

*Jen* - the :bfp:'s look fab!! esp the last one..:D 'Liam Scott' is really nice! Im sure ul think of a million girls names..if not- 9months to find one!!

*Tudor* - my lovely...any news as of late?!! 

*Maybe* - aw sweetie u never no, u might get lucky and this is just a hiccup in the opk's...maybe its a wee beany trying to throw u off so they can surprise mummy big stylie!! fx'd!!

*claire_love* - i know, im awful with lookin at baby stuff..i thought i heard my ovaries weep today in the shops when i saw a tiny-sized shirt for a newborn!! :haha: crazed ttc'er!!

*Sammi* - aww noooo!!! not ur pride and joy!!! damit, i hope u got his insurance details...*make him paaaay*!! :gun:

_iv been to cinema and had a little din dins a la KFC..lol but yes, u guessed it- STILL no sign of AF..AC is back on the go tho...ugh._ xxxxx


----------



## claire_love

Twiggy- I know!! OH has started pointing things out now which makes me broody even more!!! I've been on Babies R Us and got a shopping basket of £1778!!! :) Not that im getting too excited or anything! :D


----------



## Maybe baby

RIGHT..new PMA...i have 5 cycles including this one before xmas when OH isnt away with work and i WILL get my :bfp: between now and then...no more opk's...just gunna let nature decide when is best :) xx


----------



## sambam

maybeee babbbby :D
yeah thats great ur gonna do that doll :D all the best to u dear :happydance:

Jenny from liverpool ! Hiiiiii
How long have u been TTC ??

I feel like im neglecting DH to come on this site - didnt realise how addictive it was !!! ... im wasting precious BDing time lol ! :sex:

Has anyone thought about who they are gonna take in with them in the labour ward ?? I took DH & my mam the first time - don't know if i would like MIL to b there along with DH.... or my sis & DH..? My mum says i should let someone else have their turn nxt time round :-k :-k Im thinking to far ahead !! 

My fave names are : Reo for a boy :) or Riley 
Im not sure on girls names .. quite like Jaydenn for a girl and Ava.

Goodnight girls - speak in the morning / afternoon ! 
Gonnae try n get a long lie if DH gets up with Bailey :happydance::happydance:

:hug:


----------



## NYCBride

Morning All!

I actually read my pregnancy for dummies book last night while DH was watching match of the day, which got me more excited knowing that in terms of timing, ive done all I can really....

I was doing virtual shopping last night as well.Claire-Love I find if DH talks to me about babies,getting pregnant, shows me things, I get like a pulling feeling in my womb, i think its just knowing that he wants this as much as I do....

Heres to this month being the month!!!

Names wise we like Isla for a girl, and Ben Ashley, and then Ethan Palmer..... I think I'd go with Ethan Palmer for our first.


----------



## Maybe baby

morning ladies...so my temp didnt go town *yay* only a tiny bit...like 0.25 but that doesnt seem an ovulation dip...so hopefully something odd went on with my hormones last night...guess won't know til AF is due on the 26th?! xxx


----------



## NYCBride

thats good hun..... only a few days to go..... i need to find something to entertain myself with for 13 long days....

does anyone know much about x-rays? im due to have a 3 month xray at my spinal specialists practice, and im slightly worried about it... it will only be a neck xray but i dont know much about xrays.....


----------



## Maybe baby

well if u are pregnant they have to take precautions so just alert them...otherwise xrays are fine...dont hurt....normal thing xx


----------



## Lkeecey

Hi girls, 

Hope its ok to join the thread. I'm 21 and TTC my first baby. I've come off the pill just over a week ago, and we're just BD every day until I have an AF (or with any luck a BFP!) and then I can start to track my cycles,etc. to work out whats going on.

Good luck to you all :)

Lkeecey x


----------



## Maybe baby

welcome welcome Lkeecey...good luck with the cycle xx


----------



## sambam

Lkeecey said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Hope its ok to join the thread. I'm 21 and TTC my first baby. I've come off the pill just over a week ago, and we're just BD every day until I have an AF (or with any luck a BFP!) and then I can start to track my cycles,etc. to work out whats going on.
> 
> Good luck to you all :)
> 
> Lkeecey x

Hey :D Welcome:happydance:

Good luck :D we wish u all the best :cloud9:


----------



## twiggy56

*Welcome Lkeecy*!! Hope ur cycle sorts itself out quickly for you hun! bcp can be an absolute horror with ur cycle for a while wen u 1st come off it (trust me..11 months and counting!)

liking the pma Maybe!! Think im just guna keep it as relaxed as possible this cycle..its starting to get to me all the worrying and planning!! Guna be bald with stress by the time i concieve!! :rofl:

Sammi hun, did u get ur lie-in?! DH get up with little bailey!?

NYCBride, im not sure if x-rays can do any harm but ud be best to tell the radiographer that its a possibility- just to be safe!! 

Not much to note today im afraid ladies...just revising for a 2hr exam tomorrow! :( xxxx


----------



## Maybe baby

aww poor u im in bed with a thermos of coffee atm lol...lazy days... xx


----------



## Maybe baby

p.s and have started puttin some bits in case 4 Kenya yay xx


----------



## Maybe baby

AND i have binned all my OPKs im not doing that another month was too much upset...will just temp next month and let it be xx


----------



## Lkeecey

twiggy56 said:


> *Welcome Lkeecy*!! Hope ur cycle sorts itself out quickly for you hun! bcp can be an absolute horror with ur cycle for a while wen u 1st come off it (trust me..11 months and counting!)
> 
> ...
> Not much to note today im afraid ladies...just revising for a 2hr exam tomorrow! :( xxxx

Thanks! I'm really really hoping that it'll settle down quickly. If not, :cry: Just have to wait and see. Wishing you lots of luck!

GOod luck with your exam! I'm also revising for mine - 2 this week, 1 next week. THEN FREEDOM! :)


----------



## Maybe baby

have odd pains today like stab stab stab stab real low down :( not nice gunna go nap...talk to my fave ladies later.
p.s am feeling better...realised that i fly to kenya on my test day...and will be out there for next ovulation day and TTC so i feel posetive for next cycle xx


----------



## twiggy56

yeah *Lkeecey* mine has taken aaages to get settled into some kind of decipherable routine..i mean last cycle= 46 days and this most recent is now on cd72!!!! *SUCH* a nightmare honestly...stoopid bcp messes everything up, and its nearly a _year_ later :( been to docs tho, had bloods taken on friday to check things out so fx'd! 

U at uni as well?! what u study hun?! xxxxx

Oh and Maybe...just think, you might get sum Kenyan good luck over there, ul defo be in a great pma coz of the nice hot weather and lets face it, just coz u'l be in Africa!! :) 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maybe baby

yeh still a tiny tiny chance i cud get :bfp: this month..but if not role on kenya haha xxx


----------



## NYCBride

nothing symptom wise for me today, im slightly nervous about my x-rays and telling my radiographer, because effectively he is my boss!

He knows about our loss so is very supportive but im not sue hes going to be real chuffed knowing i could be pregnant....


----------



## kyrabeth

Im 22 and ttc baby no 1. But having a few issues with the OH as he can't seem to make his mind up whether he wants to try or not :(


----------



## claire_love

Evening Ladies! Hope your all well!! 

Welcome all newbies! Hope we all get our :bfp: soon!!

Kyrabeth - i know how you feel, my OH was like that until his cousin was born & he held her and turned to me and said 'I want to have a baby with you, i want to be this happy all the time with our little family' ! I cried so much happy tears!!! :)

Anywhoo, nothing much for me to say today, went into town again and spent a fortune!! Cant wait til payday!! :)


----------



## Maybe baby

welcome all newbies...just been lookin at our hotel online..8 days thank god...need a break now...and will be startin new cycle when we go yay xx


----------



## claire_love

Maybe baby - Hopefully you will be very relaxed in Kenya & it will just come naturally without too much hard work! :)


----------



## WinterKage

Hi ladies?

How are you all? Just wanted to say i am considering leaving this group because it seems that everyone who is like really close friends seem to just be responding to each other and not acknowledging what i have said and i dont really feel very involved at all in this group. There are a lot of lovely ladies on here that i am friends with that i speak to but sadly i find that some ignore me and i am not very happy about it :( I dont want to leave but cant understand why im being ignored? x


----------



## sarah1989

Hey Ladies, Still no symptoms but I am hoping!! Also... on page one, for my name it says Ontario, Usa, im in canada!! :D 

Good Luck to those hoping for their :bfp: soon. and congratulations to those who have already been blessed!! :D


----------



## claire_love

WinterKage - :hugs: Sorry you fell that way hun!! I know i dont intend to ignore people, as im new just reply to the people who talk to me, Lol, 

Hope you re-consider! :)


----------



## claire_love

Sarah1989 - Hope its a :bfp: in the making!!! :)


----------



## Maybe baby

winterkage!! ure not being ignore hun...so sorry how are you darling :hug:


----------



## WinterKage

Thats ok Claire. i am being ignored :( Maybe baby i even sent you a pm not too long ago and you havent even replied to it. Well im just feeling really sad and annoyed because no one listens to me, even tht girl after i said how i was feeling didnt mention anything to me just felt i was invisible! lol


----------



## twiggy56

aw WinterKage we're not ignoring u hun! U hadnt posted on the YYM's in a while..i just thought it was coz of u trying to get a crappy internet connection sorted?! :( sorry u feel that way but i promise u (and can say the same for all the girlies) it hasnt been intentional!! :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Maybe baby

oh god it didnt pop up like usual...please tell me how are u? how are u getting on?! where are u in cycles :hug:


----------



## WinterKage

Hi Twiggy, yh its bin that but other things too and i just find it very stressful. You've been great hun as i can always chat to you & you dont ignore me . Ill send you a pm bout it x


----------



## claire_love

WinterKage - Your Welcome Hun! :) I second what Twiggy said!! :) :hugs:


----------



## sambam

Hey people :D hows everyone this evening :happydance:

WinterKage dnt leaveeeeee ! lol... :hugs: we should all try and talk to everyone in this group and make a real effort :D we are all on the same boat - and BnB is my 2nd home :blush::rofl:

Welcum KyraBeth :D Hows u huni ?? Are u able to talk to your OH about why he is indecisive ?? Its good to talk :D It took me and DH about 4 months to decide - coz i was getting really broody b4 my wedding ! ( terrible i know ) but me & DH just decided to wait til after the wedding :) so im now on my 2nd cycle .. bring on the :bfp:

Im testing on the 4th .. anyone else on that day or there abouts ??
Im getting back into the swing of things now as far as :sex: .. trying to fit in as much as possible !

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Maybe baby

hello my lovelies
Sam- glad u are well and gettin back into :sex:!! always fun
on the plus for me only 3 more nights til i get to see my OH yay...then we are off to my parents for a few days before we fly to Kenya...happy days :)
Winterkage i hope u feel so welcome...we shud make an efort to reply to all..is hard wen 10 posts before u reply but no excuse..must not miss anyone :)
xxxxx


----------



## Tinkermoo

Ooo wow Kenya! That sounds awesome. Not as exotic as Kenya but me and my OH went on holiday to good old Center Parcs for my B'day and it also happened to be my most fertile days so it was nice to do a bit more relaxed holiday type BDing (if there's such a thing! haha)


----------



## Maybe baby

ok ladies

so it seems some of u feel ure being ignored or pushed out :(

that is not it...we are a team...we are all on that front page (let me know if ure not and ill add u)...it can be tricky if there are 10 posts since ure last one, but i am personally gunna take mroe time with my replies...i am so so sorry

come on we all need as many friends as possible, i know i do :hug:

xxxx


----------



## WinterKage

Thanks ladies, everything has now been cleared up and i will be staying but if anyone upsets me again ill just leave xx


----------



## Maybe baby

all good winterkage :)
tinkermoo yes was a bargain...so we are off on 25th my test day...haha yay xxx


----------



## sarah1989

Maybe baby said:


> ok ladies
> 
> so it seems some of u feel ure being ignored or pushed out :(
> 
> that is not it...we are a team...we are all on that front page (let me know if ure not and ill add u)...it can be tricky if there are 10 posts since ure last one, but i am personally gunna take mroe time with my replies...i am so so sorry
> 
> come on we all need as many friends as possible, i know i do :hug:
> 
> xxxx

Hey Hun, I am on there, but the info is wrong. :( I am from Ontario Canada, not USA!!! 

Best of Luck Ladies!!


----------



## WinterKage

Hows everyones day been? :) I learnt sumthing intresting today that i never knew before lol came across a website that said some men are allergic to their own semen and some women are allergic to their partners semen? Has anyone heard of this ? x


----------



## Maybe baby

never heard of it hunnie...how odd xx


----------



## Maybe baby

srah fixed it


----------



## NYCBride

WinterKage said:


> Hows everyones day been? :) I learnt sumthing intresting today that i never knew before lol came across a website that said some men are allergic to their own semen and some women are allergic to their partners semen? Has anyone heard of this ? x

I saw an episode of ER when a woman was allergic to her husbands sperm :blush:

Really glad to be "the team", although am struggling a bit to keep up but will make sure I spend more time :happydance: catching up with you all

:hug:

On a side note, I have had a really pants day at work and came home and just cried :cry: Ive had really weird ache, almost like cramp at the base of my ribs/top of stomach...


----------



## NYCBride

Maybe Baby - I just wanted to ask if I could be added onto the 1st page..... i didnt see myself on there...

If it helps Im 25, from kent, uk xx


----------



## charlz87

WinterKage- I have heard of people being allergic to semen, especially women because sometimes the vagina repels the sperm, I think I saw that on that british sperm race thing on tv. Never heard about men being allergic though, that must be awful. lol.

I am fine btw, just getting over the :witch: now and gearing up for lots of :sex: this month. Just ordered some preseed. Anyone else using or going to be using this? Would be good for some opinions....

How is everyone else? Having a good day?
Im just finishing of the last bits of my final dissertation for uni, then I am a free woman, no more education WHOPPEE!! lol

Take care everyone :hug: xxx


----------



## Maybe baby

hey hun good luck with the dissertation and ofcors the :sex: for a :[email protected]


----------



## RaeEW89

Is it too late for me to join you ladies?


----------



## Maybe baby

ofcors not welcome hun...xxx


----------



## sambam

Hey everyone :happydance:
Hows the YYM 2day ??
Welcum RaeEW89 :) how long have u been ttc huni ?
WinterKage - ive never heard of that either about the semen allergies ! Weird !

Anyone else in here testing on the 4th of June or there abouts ?

My best friend who was also my bridesmaid is 20 on the 3rd and my other friends lil baby is due on the 3rd too... so im really hoping june is my month :)

Bring on the :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## Maybe baby

hey sam :)
OH is home today whoop!! :) happy times ahead hehe
I am testing 24th and 29th this month hun...then not again til 23rd june (have worked ahead on dates) xxx


----------



## Beee

WinterKage said:


> Hows everyones day been? :) I learnt sumthing intresting today that i never knew before lol came across a website that said some men are allergic to their own semen and some women are allergic to their partners semen? Has anyone heard of this ? x

My friend is a midwife and she says that sometimes our bodies can 'get used to' our OH's sperm, and our bodies can develop sort of antibodies to the sperm..... that sort of explains why people who have a one night stand can end up getting pregnant straight away, as their body hasn't been able to attack the sperm as much.....something like that anyway, sorry I'm crap at explaining it lol.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## WinterKage

Really, Oh thanks for that Bree :) its so weird isnt it lol x


----------



## drakey

well.. tomorrows the day i get the results of my blood test! fingers crossed its fixable by tabs! lol xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## twiggy56

sorry iv not been about my little YYM buddies!! Iv been having a massive headaches with exams...:( 

Welcome all newbies! 

So....kinda got bloods results today..well- this is what happened...foned up the surgery and receptionist said she was _just_ writing me a letter about my bloods, aparently all the doctor has said is he requests i come back for more bloods after 14 days time?! Has anyone else been told this?! Im confused, does that mean they'v found something and want more blood for more tests on it or theyv found nothing and just want more? -no, that doesnt make any sense?! Will there be some kind of change in hormones in 14 days maybe? Oh hell...i dont know- but im sure it cant be major if theyr willing to wait 2 weeks right...?! 

Any comments would be _really_ apreciated girlies!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sambam

hey twiggy - 
i dont think it will be anything serious hun if they are making u wait two weeks... i think if they had found something major then they would want u in ASAP... so try not to worry too much...:hugs:
Receptionists at surgeries are terrible - ur best to just go to ur doctor and b brave and see what they say... doesnt sound like its anything bad tho. Good luck huni :D

Im sitting on my lonesome for a change - DD & DH are away out :D Baileys at my mums & DH is playing snooker - peace and quiet for the night :D Yippee.. Gonna take a bubble bath hehe :D:happydance:

Today is one of my most fertile days ! so i better get my baby dancing gear on :rofl: gonna dress up tonight me thinks... make the most of DD being away !!

x.x.x


----------



## NYCBride

Hey everyone!

I had a horrible day today....really horrible day at work, and was really stressed out and ending up crying....
I've also had some really strange CM.... sorry if this is TMI (we've only just met after all!) but it had a pink kinda twinge to it. Not bloody but just pinker.....so I dont really know.... any ideas?


----------



## sarah1989

Hey Ladies, I was due yesterday (May 19th) and nobody showed up. 

I have been cramping off and on the last two days in my abdomen like :witch: was going to come, but still nothing. 13dpo I had bubbling in my tummy, and wierd pain on my pubic bone. Lots of extra cm that is a lotiony texture.(tmi sorry) Very very thirsty and I have dry mouth, even though I drink and drink and drink lol. Peeing an awful lot more, but that could be from all the extra drinking. Gonna wait a couple days to see if :witch: shows up. Hopefully she doesn't!!

Best of Luck Ladies!!! <3


----------



## halas

i'm 18 with my 1st baby


----------



## RaeEW89

Oh thank you. This is my second cycle ttc. Im 19 no kids right now.


----------



## xsarah19x

hey guys - im 19, just found out im pregnant and very scared so any help / advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Beee

Hey ladies, how is everyone today?
Drakey- good luck with the bloods, hope your results are ok and any probs are easily fixed!!!!
Twiggy- hmmm not sure about the tww for more bloods, maybe its testing the hormones in the 2nd part of your cycle?
Hi to other new yym's! 
Sarah19- congratulations :happydance: !!! How far along are you? Were you ttc long or was it a surprise? We will try to help you all we can on here hun!!!
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## twiggy56

*Sammi* - good night luv?! :haha: U manage to take advantage of ur peak?!

*NYCBride* - sorry about ur horrible day luv, how are things lookin now?

*sarah1989* - whats happenin with the cramping? Any revelations...?!

*halas* - welcome to the YYM's, wats your story?

*RaeEW89* - also welcome!..nice bunch here, give us a bit of your story!

*xsarah19x* - congratulations sweetie! Whats your situation? Take it that it was a nice wee surprise? How many wks gone are you luv? 

Off for a another exam..fun times. Get posting my lovlies!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## sambam

Hey :D

Twiggy - aye.. i managed to get ma freak on lmao !! .. its hard not to think about it now as - makin a baby ! 

Hey sarah - hope ur ok ! ...i was 17 when i fell pregnant with my daughter so i know how it feels being a young mum etc, if u ever need to chat then mail me or talk on this thread:hugs:

Hows everyone else today :D?? Im picking Bailey up from my mums coz she had her overnite last nite... im really missing her !! Thats the first time since shes been born that ive had the house to myself !! gary went to snooker as well so i just lay in the bath for an hour haha :D brilliant 

xx.xx.xx


----------



## xsarah19x

hey guys ... to be honest it was a total surprise and i only found out yesterday ... i tested early so i really dont know where i am at the moment. My situation is ok, i have a boyfriend although he can be aggressive so i havent told him yet, i also think he will leave me when i do so i will really be on my own. Having quite a bad day feeling lonely and confused.

How is everyone else?


----------



## wish2bmum

Sarah, sorry you are feeling like this. If you are unable to tell your OH without fear of him becoming aggressive, i think that really is a sign that you shouldn't take lightheartedly! have you told anyone in your family? a sibling or parent perhaps, or even friends? it's awful that you feel so down at what should be such a special time in your life. lots of hugs for you hunny xxx


----------



## wish2bmum

oh could I be added to the list please, I'm 23 from Yorkshire and TTC for the first time

Thanks XX


----------



## xsarah19x

well oh already has a son who is 4 and gorgeous but he is just about to start a new job, relocating etc so emotions are running high ... im scared to tell him incase he becomes violent and i havent really got a support network if i tell my mum she will kill me. I have told a friend but she feels i should get rid of it because of everything but i feel like im being pressured into that desicion and i really dont want to . I think i can be a good mummy. Sorry for ranting its so good to get it off my chest.:cry:


----------



## moomin_troll

Hello im 21 and have a gorgeous son called Zane William hes 8 months old tomo :D


----------



## moomin_troll

xsarah19x said:


> well oh already has a son who is 4 and gorgeous but he is just about to start a new job, relocating etc so emotions are running high ... im scared to tell him incase he becomes violent and i havent really got a support network if i tell my mum she will kill me. I have told a friend but she feels i should get rid of it because of everything but i feel like im being pressured into that desicion and i really dont want to . I think i can be a good mummy. Sorry for ranting its so good to get it off my chest.:cry:

Jesus! u shud not be scared of telling ur oh ur pregnant its a great thing no matter what situation he might be in. my guess is u n baby will be better off without a violent oh or dad.

good luck

Edit: i was 19 when i got pregnant and my mum wasnt happy always telling me to "get rid" ect so if u need to talk we are all here but if u want a rant just message me :)


----------



## wish2bmum

Sarah,

I can't fully understand how you feel as I'm not in your situation, but I think you need to get used to the idea for yourslef first, if you are unsure about what you want, there's a risk telling people will allow them to push you into a decision you may regret, whatever that decision may be!

It's easy to understand that feelings are running high if OH's son is moving away from him, but that's no excuse for him becoming violent with you, I wouldn't stand for violence myself but can't suggest to leave him as i dont know how people feel in these situations, but if i were you I'd take some time out to myself and think about what I want before consulting anyone else, if you don't feel you can tell your partner, he's not to know you've only just found out when you tell him, no matter how far gone you are!

Good luck keep in touch and let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## RaeEW89

O well this is my 2nd month ttc(well 1 1/2 month Oh and I didnt really start till mid cycle last month had just really talked about it then). I live in Grove City Ohio and right now Im 7dpo and having some symptoms, but we shall see!!:dust: to all!!


----------



## claire_love

Hi All My Lovely YYM!!!
& Hiya To All Newbies!!!


Sorry I Havent Been On For A While, Been Working Overload This Week!!

Well, im off to the hospital tomorrow for my womb ultrasound Sorry if its TMI! Hope Everyones ok!

Good Luck to everyone who got bfp symptoms!!! :hugs: 

Im off to lay in the bath as OH has brought me 60 packets of rainbow drops!! (As you cant tell , i love them!!)

Miss BNB & YYM already!! :)
X


----------



## sarah1989

twiggy56 said:


> *Sammi* - good night luv?! :haha: U manage to take advantage of ur peak?!
> 
> *NYCBride* - sorry about ur horrible day luv, how are things lookin now?
> 
> *sarah1989* - whats happenin with the cramping? Any revelations...?!
> 
> *halas* - welcome to the YYM's, wats your story?
> 
> *RaeEW89* - also welcome!..nice bunch here, give us a bit of your story!
> 
> *xsarah19x* - congratulations sweetie! Whats your situation? Take it that it was a nice wee surprise? How many wks gone are you luv?
> 
> Off for a another exam..fun times. Get posting my lovlies!! xxxxxxxx

Thankyou for asking Twiggy, I havent tested yet, had a horrible night last night. DH went out with his friend and then decided to stay the night there and that left me with a cat and a dog here, who are not getting along. We just got our cat yesterday and she spent the entire night meowing, keeping me up until 8am, luckily I slept until 330pm and am still waiting for DH to get home... he wont answer any of my messages :cry: 

Sorry had to rant. About the cramping it isn't as present today, but still no :witch: if DH gets home soon I may test today, but most likely will be tomorrow or next day (as it is our anniversary). :)


----------



## Naaxi

Hey lovely ladies, I'm 18 (19 soonish...) from Canada, TTC #1. Would love to chat and gain some friends on this site :D


----------



## sambam

Hey Naaxi :D! and welcome :happydance:
How r u 2day ?? How long have u been ttc ? What age are ur step kids ??

How is everyone else today !?

not much goss or news from me - just lots of :sex: :happydance:

xxxx


----------



## moomin_troll

Good luck all ttc mummys :D


----------



## Naaxi

Hi Sambam! Thanks for the welcome :D I'm having a lazy day today, lol. It's basically my Sunday today... I get Wednesdays and Thursdays off work with my OH :D I've been wanting to TTC for about 6 or so months now- I say that because my situation is _slightly_ different- See, OH got a vasectomy about 12 years ago, long before realizing he'd agree to have another one... And so we're actively searching for a donor hehehe :blush: as well as :sex:ing cause there have been cases of vasectomies failing around 12 years after the fact- especially if the man didn't go to the one year check, which he never did... Fingers crossed, right? LOL. 

And my step kids are 12 (DSD) and 14 (DSS)... OH is almost 36, lol. :D


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey .. im ttc - 6th cycle ... long story as to why i need to get BFP but am really hoping to become a yummy mummy soon! 

How is everyone? 

:hug: Hope :hug:


----------



## twiggy56

*moomin_troll* - welcome hun! :) nice to have another new addition to the YYM's!!

*claire_love* - how was the ultrasound hun?

*sarah1989* - have u tested today?! The other night u described didnt sound like fun..i woulda told OH to get his butt home- OR ELSE! lol

*Naaxi* - welcome to the YYM's hunni! Wow so ur a ttc'er with a difference...i dont really know much about the in's and out's of sperm donation...what are the steps you are taking?! Is is like...*scuse my ignorance* a catalogue type thing where u choose by character types of the donor? Sorry, i dont know much about it...must be a pretty difficult process though! 

Well ladies, had my very last exam EVER today!! Im now the proud owner of a university degree :) woo hoo! Now thats out the way...bring on the babies!! lol xxxxx


----------



## WinterKage

Welcome Naaxi :) x
Welcome hope&faith, im good thanks just realli worried atm as waiting for some results to come through and you? x
Sambam- How are you doing hun? x
Twiggy- Well done hun ! :) What profession are you now looking to go into? x


----------



## hope&faith09

well i thought this month might be my month but with 10 days still to go i am feeling very heavy down there and quite nasueus .... not sure what this is and really feel like :witch: is going to come. 

But im not sure what is causing me to feel like this today?

Any help?


----------



## twiggy56

WinterKage said:


> Twiggy- Well done hun ! :) What profession are you now looking to go into? x

:D thanks luv! Im in media so hopefully be going into Public Relations, journalism or tv! Hows u doin hun? Wots been happnin?!

*Hi Hope&Faith*! Welcome to the YYM's btw! :happydance: shame bout u feelin low..maybe it could be preggers hormones?!! Do u usually get this kind of feeling b4 AF or is this a new kind of 'groggyness'? That could help u figure it out...

xxxxxx


----------



## WinterKage

Hope&faith not sure hun- maybe ask in the ttc sec ? xx
Twiggy- Aww thats brill hun :) Well done xx Im ok hun and you? Ive had a checkup for std's so wont know results till 2 wks time :( x


----------



## moomin_troll

thanks twiggy im now just trying to keep up haha


----------



## hope&faith09

i dont normally feel anything at this point in my cycle ... will see how i feel tommorrow


----------



## sarah1989

twiggy56 said:


> *sarah1989* - have u tested today?! The other night u described didnt sound like fun..i woulda told OH to get his butt home- OR ELSE! lol

lol trust me I wanted to say that, but he doesnt get out often, so I let it slide. I just sent DH out to get me a test and I am scared outta my mind to take it! But at same time hope he is home soon!! Wish me Luck with a :BFP:!!!!


----------



## claire_love

twiggy56 said:


> *moomin_troll* - welcome hun! :) nice to have another new addition to the YYM's!!
> 
> *claire_love* - how was the ultrasound hun?
> 
> *sarah1989* - have u tested today?! The other night u described didnt sound like fun..i woulda told OH to get his butt home- OR ELSE! lol
> 
> *Naaxi* - welcome to the YYM's hunni! Wow so ur a ttc'er with a difference...i dont really know much about the in's and out's of sperm donation...what are the steps you are taking?! Is is like...*scuse my ignorance* a catalogue type thing where u choose by character types of the donor? Sorry, i dont know much about it...must be a pretty difficult process though!
> 
> Well ladies, had my very last exam EVER today!! Im now the proud owner of a university degree :) woo hoo! Now thats out the way...bring on the babies!! lol xxxxx



Hey Twiggy - Im fine, it went okie, had to have an internal scan but put it this way... I have never seen such a looooong condom in all my life!!!!!! :O it was huge!!!!! Lol

The Scanner found my right overy, which she was cheery about, but then she couldnt find my left one and when she did, spent 20mins on that overy... so my feelings are that somethings wrong with the overy on the left!(Stupid thing!!)

Just trying to concertrate on passing my theroy test tomorrow!!! I cant seem to get over 40 points (& you need 43!!) So i'm hoping someones looking out for me in the sky!! :)


Hope all the YYM are okie and having lots of :sex: !!!


----------



## sarah1989

Well.... just finished testing and got a :bfn: :hissy: :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## claire_love

sarah1989 said:


> Well.... just finished testing and got a :bfn: :hissy: :cry: :cry: :cry:

:( :hugs: :hugs: Im so sorry you got a :bfn:! You know you have all us on BNB to talk to and rant! hug XX


----------



## Maybe baby

Ladies i am so sorry,
it has been so hectic with me this week, me and oh have been so busy with days out...i am testing sunday..24th then again on the 29th (oh's bday) so i will have to let u know abt 29th after my holiday
so much has happened...how are you all?! sorry to be so out of touch xx :hug: :dust:


----------



## sarah1989

I just don't know what we are doing wrong... it has been 14months now and not even a glimmer of hope. This time I really thought we had it, as I have been cramping all week, and really thought that this would be a good thing... and then :witch: never showed on Tuesday and it made me even more hopeful, but then I chose today to test, our anniversary... and now it has made my day horrible, and I feel awful. 

I come here day after day and see more and more people getting their bfp's (not that I am not happy for them, I am) but people who were here when I joined are now parents... and it is just so upsetting. Why can't this happen for us???


----------



## claire_love

Sarah1989 - :hugs: Dont get yourself down about it, i know its hard!!! Enjoy your anniversary and relax... you never know if you relax and try not to think about it.. it may just happen.. :)

LOTS of baby dust for you lovely!! :)

Maybe baby- Thought you fell off the earth!! Lol, Good luck for testing on Sunday!!!


----------



## Maybe baby

no no ladies i am back back back and been catching up with u all...glad we are all progressing...i am sorry to be so lousy...testing sunday...negative feelin for this month some how but who knows...there will always be next month :) 2nd test day will be in africa...thats 2 days after witch due so will have to let u know after hols...
how are u all?! whats new?! im so sorry :( forgive me?


----------



## claire_love

Maybe Baby - I forgive you :) 
I would love to go to africa - were going to Cuba for three weeks for our honeymoon in 2012!!! :) so that needs to hurry itself along! Off to spain in July - trouble is.. i hate flying! So it's gonna be fun going to Cuba!! :)


----------



## Beee

Hey, I'm with u on that one, I hate flying too! I'm off to spain in 5 weeks, so if this isn't my month I'm gonna have a ttc break and make the most of the free bar :rofl:
Hope everyone is well! Enjoy the bank holiday weekend!!! :happydance:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sambam

hey everyone !! i feel stressed out my mind !!.. ive alredy posted a thread about it... but in here its more like my wee private rant to yous girls... basically DH's dads girlfriend came up last nite ans caused a big row and tried to lash out at me - but DHs dad held her back... im furious ! Bailey was in the nxt room sleeping ! They dont know we are ttc... mayebe even could b preg just now... and she is acting like tht !! she is 60 and a school teacher !! ohhh im just sooo mad now !! 

How is everyone else... ???
Really sorry sarah...:hugs: i really hope things work out for u hun, :hug:
Maybe baby - there is life out there after all !! j.k
Im testing 4th june...seems miles away just now !!
xx


----------



## twiggy56

MaybeBaby goin to Africa (pretty hard to top), Beee goin to Spain, Claire_love off to bloody Cuba (omg ur tan is guna be _awsum_) =everyone's going on holiday...._*except me*_! :rofl: damit. Think i might get OH on the case for a cheeky wee break sumwhere hot!! All these holidays r guna end up with :bfp:'s!!

Sammi- wats with the crazy OH's dad gf?! Why'd she start on you?! Id have told her to get the hell outta my house- cheeky b**ch!! At 60 years old she should know better!! And hey, dont say 4th June is ages away- thats wen im getting my 2nd round of bloods done damit! lol...the wait is already killing me..duno bout u, im goin crackers knowin i have to wait til then to get blood sucked outta me with a needle...never mind to _*test*_!!! :dohh:

_Update on meee_- well in the words of George Michael..FREEEDOOM!!! Iv finished uni and have NO MORE EXAMS!!!....and just had a whole day of trying on wedding dresses and spending time with my friends gorgeous baby girl :) good day in the twiggy camp :D xxxx


----------



## rustyswife828

Hi girls!:hi::happydance: I am 21 and I'm from Alabama! Me and my husband are TTC Baby#1! My name is ashley simmons! I would love to be a part of ttc buddies!!!:happydance:


----------



## sambam

Hey Everyone :happydance::happydance:

Twiggy - Feck knows whats up with Dh's dads gf !! Shes a psycho... i told her to get out my house ! its all just a big mess ! stressed out my head :hissy: Everyone seems to b going on holiday except me and u haha !! Looks like its shit weather here in scotland .. so much for summer ! Good luck with the bloods twiggy... :hugs:

Hey ashley... welcome to the group huni ! :happydance: How long u been TTC for ? When did u get married :D ur lil avatar pic is lovely !

Hows everyone else ?? I feel like doing something on this thread to jazz it up a bit lol !.. everyone seems to have faded away ! any ideas for a game we could play on here ??

xxxxx


----------



## Maybe baby

hey all been into london today...tested yesterday and :bfn: but was only 10DPO...or 6 if i ovulated on 2nd posetive opk lol...am gunna wait til 29th (when am on hols) to test again as willl be 14 days after 2nd posetive opk....think is best idea...but got a gut instinct next month is gunna be my month...not this....lovely ladies how are u all :) i miss u...welcome newbies xx :hug:


----------



## Maybe baby

will let u know june 9th if :bfp:...if :bfn: will be half way thru next cycle haha...sorry but our hotel in africa will have no web!! ahh no bnb :(


----------



## sambam

Aww boo !! u will b havin withdrawl symptoms from bnb maybe baby !! :rofl:

im off out tonight for a meal with DH.... Bailey is at DH's mums staying :D sooooo :sex: sexyy timee haha !! 

i found loads of my pregnancy stuff from last time round - awww it makes me want it even moreee !! i used to buy pregancy magazines... so kept a hold of them :blush: 

anyone want to chat on msn... pm me ur address :D
xxx


----------



## Maybe baby

thats all good and well ut why arent u on msn...haha
have decided i dont mind if :bfn: this month as will be TTC in Africa next month...what could be better...and will be back here with my fave girls for 2WW xx


----------



## moomin_troll

Good luck maybe and have fun on ur hols


----------



## Maybe baby

thanku hunnie xx


----------



## Naaxi

Twiggy- CONGRATS! On your degree :D And as for the donor thing... well actually, I'm not too sure the proper way of doing it, lol... That might come in the future though, because our donor, OH's best friend, seems to be having second thoughts? Maybe? Lol. We're not sure with him, though, lol. He's an interesting character, that's for sure, lol...

Maybe baby- Have fun in Africa! I'm so jealous, lol! Have yet to escape north america, lol. And only been to the states a couple times for 6 flags darien lake and when i was itty bitty we went to disneyland.

As for meself... I'm uber confused right now... this is only my first cycle temping and recording CM and my temps are always way lower than they should be- hovering always around 97.0 and dropping below that on occasion- could be a thyroid problem maybe... But that's not the brunt of my problem- I normally have a 30 day cycle, give or take... and I am now on CD42... I had a sh*tty thermometer that I was using in the beginning of this cycle and temps were all over the place. Bought a new thermometer at CD15 but not sure if I ovulated- as far as I can assume- no. Tested on the 15th, CD34 but it was a BFN... But then OH says his ex never ever got BFPs... so they now have two BFN babies, lol! So yes. I am confused... I just want AF to show and my cycles to be normal so I can try for a baby- we already have issues with no sperm, can't we just have that problem instead of another problem with me too?! Hmph. (As a semi side note- I have had a doc's appt. for a full physical for about three weeks now booked for this upcoming Monday... so hopefully I get some answers then...)


----------



## Maybe baby

naaxi good luck with ure cycle...is such a nightmare...am gunna let it be next cycle and see what happens...have been way to stressed this cycle...will miss u ladies when am away xx


----------



## Naaxi

Maybe baby- Sorry you're soo stressed... Hopefully next month'll be much better! And what a great story to tell if you conceive in Africa!


----------



## Maybe baby

i know will namew them somethin african realted...packing and family bq today....yay...nice times
how are u all darlings xxxx


----------



## twiggy56

Hello my lovlies!! Sorry iv been absent lately..had an exciting weekend!! Back to reality now...so anyway *Naaxi*- ur cycle isnt too bad luv honestly...im cd80 2moro with no bfp and no AF- trust me i know what u mean wen u say you're confused!!

*MaybeBaby* - good luck on your trip! Hopefully you'l have a stress-free conception! (and a story to tell bubs wen its older about being concieved in AFRICA!!) Have a nice time hun...and take care!

xxxxxx


----------



## Maybe baby

hello ladies
thanks twiggy 
leaving this evening so this is my final word hehe...will be testing Friday...so wish me luck and am back on the 8th...so all will be revealed then....and i will be on my next cycle yay....
take care ladies....i will miss u all lots :( keep me up to date via PM!!! or send me emails xxxxxxxxxxxx :dust: :hug:


----------



## Beee

Have a fab time Maybebaby, really hope friday brings you good news! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lauraaraa

hello

fellow YYMs! hope you are all well & keeping positive.....

i am trying to keep myself up but wont be happy until i have had my operation to get rid of the nasty polyp
my poor womb!! 

then i can TTC againnnnnn!! 

x


----------



## WinterKage

Hi Laura, hope you're feeling well hun, unfortunately i out of crd so will text 2mo when get some. I've got a interview tomo for a sat job position so very nervous about that. How is everyone doing? :) xx


----------



## Naaxi

Twiggy- holy, hun! I thought mine was bad, lol. Well... went to the docs, and now have to make an appointment for labwork. I think it might be hypothyroidism cause my waking bbt is always pretty low- between 96.5 and 97.2...

How's everyone doing?


----------



## charlz87

Hey girlies, not been on here in a while, been very busy with uni dissertation. Finally finished 3 hours ago!! WOOP WOOP!! 10000 words!! I cant believe my degree is over and my real life begins!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just been on here catching up on posts.... Just gonna reply to the last few as there has been so many since I was last on here!!

MaybeBaby - I know you wont read this till you get back but have a FAB time in Kenya and hope you get that :bfp: while youre there!!! Looking forward to reading all about it when you come back!!!

Lauraaraa - When is your op hun?? Good luck.xxx

Naaxi - Sorry to hear about your long cycle. Hopefully it will get back to normal soon and you get your :bfp:. I had no AF for 5 months after coming off implant and was really wanting to ttc straight away and it drove me crackers, so i know how you feel....

WinterKage - Good luck on your interview, hope you get the job hun. :hugs:

Twiggy - cd80!! You must be getting p****d off!! I was when my cycles were all over the place!!! Also, have you just finished your degree too?? If so congratulations!!! It feels good doesnt it! When do you graduate? Ive just got a presentation left to do and am handing my dissertation in tomorrow!!

As for me, I have just bought some preseed, so am pretty excited about this month. Am due to OV over the weekend so will use preseed then and hopefully catch that eggy peggy!! :happydance: 

Hope everyone else is ok, I will hopefully be around a bit more often now.xxxx

:hug:


----------



## Naaxi

Hope your eggo gets preggo this month, charlz! And congrats on your degree!

I am being bad- I am at work in a retail sex toy store... But no one is coming in, lol. I am very bored, so i'm surfing b&b on my mobile, heehee. And I can't for the life of me get rid of this next dash-


----------



## Naaxi

Hope your eggo gets preggo this month, charlz! And congrats on your degree!

I am being bad- I am at work in a retail sex toy store... But no one is coming in, lol. I am very bored, so i'm surfing b&b on my mobile, heehee. And I can't for the life of me get rid of this next dash-


----------



## twiggy56

*Lauraaa* - keep up the pma hun, just think- soon you'l be a proper ttc'er!! :) ul be gettin ur :bfp: in no time!! :happydance:

*WinterKage* - luv how'd the job interview go?!

*Charlz* - *BIG* congrats on your dissertation chick!! Thats awesome!! Bet it feels A-mazin!!! Iv got my graduation in July so have to get my gown sorted out!! It feels so bizzare to get out into the 'real' world- no more cushy life as a student!! 

*Naaxi* - thanks luv, think its gettin a bit rediculous now..80 days is just torture!! Hopefully u have a direction with the temps as to whats the problem...what do they give you for hypothyroidism?! (oh and i totally get u with the sly BnB posting..i was on BnB in starbucks the other day-haha, obsessed much?!)

xxxxx


----------



## twiggy56

ok girlies...for some bizzare reason i decided to do an opk today...and got THIS?! Duno what came over me but i duno what to make of it? The two lines r pretty much the same darkness...what do u ladies think to it? Your opinions would be *fab*!! xxhttps://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv103/twiggy56/IMG_0482.jpg https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv103/twiggy56/IMG_0484.jpg


----------



## Beee

Hey chick I'd say that looks like you're just about to ov! Mine NEVER have the test line darker than the control line, it's only ever been as dark on one test this month....so i say happy :sex: Any news yet from the doctors, sorry I've not been on here for a bit 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## WinterKage

Yeah it def looks positive hun


----------



## twiggy56

Thanks WinterKage huni, really appreciate ur help- im completely miffed!...howd ur job interview go?! xxx


----------



## sarah1989

I am 8 days late (CD42) and am once again sad to say, :bfn:
:cry::cry::cry: So upset, and don't know what to do, it is the second :bfn: I got this cycle.


----------



## twiggy56

Aw sarah huni, keep your chin up...wat day was ov? do u no? 

Il keep my fx'd that its a sneaky late :bfp: for you...if not sweetie, then you can only wait until the wicked :witch: arrives...:( I reeeeeally hope its the 1st xxxxx


----------



## twiggy56

ok so i was kinda excited for a minute wen i got that (or what i _thought_ was a +ive opk) ouuta nowhere...when did another one today...same time...SMU...and this is what i got..!!!!!!!! https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv103/twiggy56/28May1300.jpg 

gotta be a freak +ive...?! hmmmf, im BD'ing my ass off tonight anyway- just incase :winkwink: 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## claire_love

Evening Ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I Havent been on in ages! :( Not been too well this week! I hate colds!!

Anyways, i went out & brought the clearblue ovulation kit, just wanted to know your thoughts about it? has anyone tried it? is it accurate? Thoughts would be fab! :)

Hows everyone on this sunny, sunny evening??


----------



## charlz87

Hey gals

Twiggy - I cant wait to graduate either!! When in July?? Im graduating on the 16th and got my gown today!!! :D:D WOOP WOOP! Which uni u at hun?
Also CONGRATS on the OPK!!! Mine is looking like your first one today!! I get soooo excited on getting pos opk, i dread to think what im gonna be like when i get a :bfp:!! :rofl: Looking good though hun, :sex: as much as you can and hopefully it will grant you your :bfp:!!!! Good luck.xxx

Sarah1989 - Sorry your late hun. I was 5 days late 2 months ago and it did my head in coz of :bfn:!! You might have ov'd late this month??? Have you been tracking Ov? 

claire_love - I havent used a clear blue ovulation thing before, but heard that they are very very good for most people. I use the IC OPK's as they always work fine for me but I know that they dont work with others. Good luck hun, and hope you get over your cold soon.

As for me I am so happy. Cant wait to graduate uni. Been applying for jobs today... WOOP WOOP!! Got a nearly positive OPK today so I think am going to try out my preseed tonight. I should get a positive tomorrow if my cycle is like it was last month so fx'd for me!!! 

:hug: everyone.xxx


----------



## twiggy56

charlz87 said:


> Twiggy - I cant wait to graduate either!! When in July?? Im graduating on the 16th and got my gown today!!! :D:D WOOP WOOP! Which uni u at hun?
> Also CONGRATS on the OPK!!! Mine is looking like your first one today!! I get soooo excited on getting pos opk, i dread to think what im gonna be like when i get a :bfp:!! :rofl: Looking good though hun, :sex: as much as you can and hopefully it will grant you your :bfp:!!!! Good luck.xxx

Oooh you got ur gown already?! I duno where to get them :rofl: Iv had no communication from my uni about it...only about the photographer?! Im graduating on the 9th July..im at Dundee Uni! 

:D being a bit sceptical about the opk...although *i did ANOTHER opk at 16:00* today incase the earlier one was a fluke...and there it was- a lovely deep pink test line and a lighter pink control line!!! So we BD'd yesterday and today (and cracked out the ole' preseed!!) when darling fiancè got in from work :rofl: haha...nearly screamed at him _"Iv got a positive opk, IV GOT A POSITIVE OPK!!_...haha this ttc business turns us into crazy people. I know what u mean tho...hell know's what im like wen i get a positive pg test!!!!! Dear lord il be uncontrolable!! xxxxx


----------



## sarah1989

twiggy56 said:

> Aw sarah huni, keep your chin up...wat day was ov? do u no?
> Il keep my fx'd that its a sneaky late :bfp: for you...if not sweetie, then you can only wait until the wicked :witch: arrives... I reeeeeally hope its the 1st xxxxx

I am not entirely 100% sure the date I o'ved however I had ewcm on the 4th and 5th of May, which I am told is a sign of ovulation :) I really hope I get a :bfp: soon!!




charlz87 said:

> Sarah1989 - Sorry your late hun. I was 5 days late 2 months ago and it did my head in coz of !! You might have ov'd late this month??? Have you been tracking Ov?

I have only been tracking ovulation through cm, as I work shift work and cannot temp :( I hope all it is, is late ovulation and I will get a :bfp:


Congratulations to those of you have gotten their :bfp: this month, and would like to wish all the other best of luck!!!


:hug:


----------



## claire_love

Sarah - Hopefully you will ovulate soon hun! :)

As for me, my ovulation has gone all over the place!!! :witch: visited me 13th may until last wednesday. Then yesterday BOOM :witch: came again.!

So im not sure if i will ovulate when i planned it to be? OH keeps bothering me to say hello to you all, so, Hello from OH! :)


----------



## sambam

hey :D not posted here in a while ...

done a pg test today 8PO... and got a very faint line !!
dont want to get my hopes up... but DH is bringing a clear blue digi in for me when hes finishd work !...

its stil early days... but im sitting here and my arse is making buttons coz i cant content myself til DH is home.... DD is sleeping just now ! so i thought id BnB it up !

xx


----------



## charlz87

*Twiggy* Yup, I got my gown already! Arent I organized?? lol. Just been for a job interview today, was sooo nervous, but I hope I did ok.... fingers crossed. Good luck with the :sex:!!! Hope it works for you. Your lines are good and strong so hopefully it will be your month, or you might at least get :witch: then you know whats going on and you can start from scratch. lol
*Sarah1989* I dont temp either, too much faffing around for my liking. Ive just been using OPK's when I get the chance to take one, and they seem to be working. I ovulated late 2 months ago, making my AF 5 days late. Hopefully this is the case for you but instead you will get your :bfp:
*claire_love*Say hello to your OH from me! hehe! Hope :witch: goes away soon....
*sambam*OMG OMG OMG!!! Sounds really good hun. 8dpo, WOW! Please please please let us know what happens on your CB digi test!! When does he get home? I wanna know now............. :rofl: Good luck!!!

I am so happy, just done another OPK today and the test line is twice the darkness of the control line so I ve got a definite positive on CD15!!! Used preseed last night for the first time, but OH wasnt too keen. he said that it felt too silky... whatever that means. haha! But I told him he'll have to deal with it for a couple of nights a month so TOUGH!! lol

Hope everyone else is ok, its sooooo hot where I live today, I cant believe it!!

:hug:


----------



## twiggy56

*Sammi - WOTS THE NEEEEEWS?!!!* How'd the digi go?! Im *DYING* to know!!! Haha told OH 'omg i think sammi's got her bfp today!!' :rofl:!!!!

Is anyone else thinkin about MaybeBaby testing today?! Gawd its so exciting...wonder if shes got her bfp?! (Maybe, wen ur reading this i hope you're smiling with a massive 'iv got a bfp' grin!!)

Haha *claire_love*- get the OH telt!!! Its preseed for the ov'ing bd'ing!!! Me and OH used it last 2 nights and think it went down ok! 

Hope all you girlies r enjoying your friday nights! I'm stuck inside with a stinking cold with cups o'tea and Britain's Got Talent! LOL! xxx


----------



## sarah1989

Still waiting for her to show, and now no signs at all, no symptoms either. I am just going to wait it out and if in a week or so she hasnt shown I will goto clinic for a blood test.

Best of Luck Ladies!


----------



## sambam

hey girls !! hows everyone :D?
got bfn with the digi... some of the ladies said its too early to test with a digi .. but me being a doosh bag wasted a tenner !
gonna wait a few more days... if i can.. probs thurs or fri !!.. dont want to keep buying tests like theres a money tree out my back garden..! they are so expensive as im not getting them off the net in bulk like i know some of u do.

im stil staying positive ... getting cramps today... but im not jumping the gun incase i set myself up for a fall... so im really chilled out about it !! :D plus the weathers smashing :D... so been out a lot with my lil bailey buttons :D! its easy when shes awake to forget about ttc as im so busy.. but the min shes in bed im like hmmmmm... i wonder if im pregnant ? lol 

how are all of you doing ??? hope all is well :D
xxx


----------



## missing you

hi im 20 and i had a baby girl freya-poppy (angel) and im pregnant with a baby boy but in slow labour at 19 wks ... :(


----------



## sparkle_smile

hey! I'm Gemma. 20 from Bham UK. Have been with my fiancé 3 years and we are TTC baby number one. 

Hoping for my BFP this year!


----------



## twiggy56

welcome to the YYM's *Missing You* and *sparkle_smile*!!!!

There is plenty room for a couple more of you lovely ladies!! *Missing You*, congrats on the pregnancy sweetie...have you bee to the doctors about your early labour? I'd get round there right away if you're getting unusual pains hun! (you'll have to forgive us YYM's for the lack of pg knowledge...most of us havnt been through pregnancy yet and are first-timer ttc'ers!) make sure u take care of ur wee lad in there!!

Hi *Gemma*! Nice to have u m'dear! Im also 20, ttc #1 and been with my fiancè for 3 yrs!! :haha: snap! Hope we get matching bfp's as well soon!!! 

Hows all my other yym's today?! *Sammi* if u dont tell us about testing im going to explode!!! Been checking for updates!!! 

*sarah1989* - AF reared her uglyt head yet? If not hun id defo get down the docs to check whats up...

*charlz* -chick uv made me realised im super unorganised with this graduation business!! Hun did u get ur surge? You got ur -ive opk's yet?! Coz that mean you're in your 2ww...and we love having 2ww'ers!! :)

xxxxxx


----------



## sarah1989

twiggy56 said:


> *sarah1989* - AF reared her uglyt head yet? If not hun id defo get down the docs to check whats up...
> xxxxxx

Nothing happened yet and I am 14 days late now! :cry: I just wish something would happen, so we can either get on :sex: again or have a :bfp: lol. If nothing shows by the end of the week, I am going to see doctor for bloods. For now letting things play out and see where they go. 

I had a pyschic reading done this past weekend, and not sure how to feel about it lol. 
*I asked:* I am hoping to find out if my fiance and I are going to be able to conceive a child soon, along with a bunch of other things lol. 
*Answer:* I am getting a yes to that question...within the next 9 months...looks like a little girl. Patience!

Best of Luck to everyone else!!

:hug:


----------



## charlz87

sarah1989 - Awwwww hun, you must be so frustrated!! I was tearing my hair out when I was 5 days late with :bfn:, never mind 2 weeks. What is silly is that if you werent TTC you probably wouldnt even notice you were late :dohh: oh well... good luck anyway hun, thinking of you.x
Twiggy - I got my surge!! woo hoo!!! OPK went negative last night so am officially in the 2WW... Im gonna bore you senseless with symptoms!! :rofl: Have your OPK's gone negative yet chuck???? Might mean :baby: or :witch: is officially on the way, will have to wait and see... keep is posted.xxx
sparkle_smile - Welcome to yym!! everyone is wonderful here, hope to get to know you a bit better soon....
missingyou - congrats on the pregnancy hun!!! Sorry if i seem ignorant but what does being in slow labour mean?? 19 weeks is proper early!! Hope your ok love.x
sambam - Sorry about :bfn: maybe test in a few days time and it might be different, good luck to you. Also, the weather is lovely here too. But way to hot for my liking!! Especially when OH is at work and there is no one coming out to play lol. Got my fingers crossed for you anyway hun.x

I cant believe it!! I am down to the last 2 for a job I REALLY REALLY want! It is as a internet sales agent for a prestigous jewelery company and I have had 2 interviews and am down to the final 2 and have a trial tomorrow afternoon for 3 hours!! I really really hope I am in with a chance... it means more money to spend on :baby: when i eventually get :bfp:!!! WOOP WOOP!
As I said to twiggy, I am officially in the 2ww now, apologies in advance about the symptom spotting to come. :rofl:

Take care ladies.xxx


----------



## sambam

hey people ! :D hows everyone ?
im in the 3 day wait haha !
pulling my hair out here !
thanks charlz ! :) ...
anyone else on here testing on thurs ??
i have had a little bit of spotting today ! but not getting my hopes up.
i was at my aunts tonight and i was telling her about my weird dreams ive been having lately... and she just said "i think u cud b pregnant"
the dreams i had last time i was pg.. well i should say nightmares... i dreamt my friend who was pg at the same time as me... grew a big massive willy and was chasing me with it :rofl:..... and i dreamt just the other nite that DH was having sex with george michael ..OMFG !!!!:rofl:
xxx


----------



## charlz87

sambam said:


> hey people ! :D hows everyone ?
> im in the 3 day wait haha !
> pulling my hair out here !
> thanks charlz ! :) ...
> anyone else on here testing on thurs ??
> i have had a little bit of spotting today ! but not getting my hopes up.
> i was at my aunts tonight and i was telling her about my weird dreams ive been having lately... and she just said "i think u cud b pregnant"
> the dreams i had last time i was pg.. well i should say nightmares... i dreamt my friend who was pg at the same time as me... grew a big massive willy and was chasing me with it :rofl:..... and i dreamt just the other nite that DH was having sex with george michael ..OMFG !!!!:rofl:
> xxx

HAHAHA!
Loving your weird dreams, made me giggle when I have had a rubbish day!! Wonder what made you think of George Michael??? 
Just out of interest did your pg freind have a boy?? coz that might explain the big willy??? :rofl::rofl::rofl:
Good luck for thursday, really hoping you get your :bfp:!!!
When is ur AF due? Spotting may well be implantation.......????
Ill be testing a week on Thurs if AF hasnt shown up by then.
Good luck hun, rooting for you.xxx


----------



## twiggy56

hmm *sarah*, u never know! iv not been to a psychic but my old room mate had a scary one when she said loads of stuff that had been/came true!!! So fx'd for your wee girlie bean :)

YEY *charlz*!! I got my -ive opks on friday too!! So hopefully i ov'd thursday and im now 5dpo?! And now you can confirm your surge..you're a 2ww'er!!! :happydance: Oh and dont you worry about symptom spotting driving me crazy..i want to hear ALLLLLL your symptoms!! Iv had sum since 2dpo!! Had little womb twinges that last no longer than a couple mins and my nipples have been unbearable to touch (as i said in another post) even against my supersoft pj tops! Still sore today, last night was watching a film with OH and it was rediculous how i couldnt lie down with him coz they hurt so much!!! Iv never had sore bbs before, EVER. So im keeping my fx'd! U got any yet luv? Ur 3dpo now huh?!

*Sammi*! :rofl: :rofl: thats a pure gem!!!! George Michael and a big will probably do go together tho if u get wat i mean...LOL! Omg its so exciting uv only got *TWO* more days until testing, the spotting sounds like implantation to meeee!!!...im actually soooo wanting you to get ur bfp!! I'l be at the docs at 3:15 on thursday gettin my bloods done so get posting ur results before then incase i pass out at docs :haha:

well i did an opk today for sum odd reason and its completely -ive (yey!) duno why i did it, just curious i guess but thats good its still negative...hopefully wednesday/thurs really was my surge! STILL really sore nipples today, its crazy, iv never had this before..maybe its just coz AF is so long overdue and its guna be a big one? lol....och well- time will tell eh!! xxx


----------



## sambam

hey ladies... who knows about they dreams..?? maybe im just a weirdo !! .. dreaming about willys omg ! :rofl: 

twiggy.. i need ur help im so tempted to poas !!!!!!! im goin to do it tonight i think !! ohhh i cant hold on any more im so weak hahahaha !!! HELP MEEEEE

charlz - big georgie boy haha !! .. i have no idea why i was dreaming about him ..:rofl:

hows everyone else ??

maybe baby bettr get bak from kenya soon shes making me jealous

xxx


----------



## twiggy56

sambam said:


> twiggy.. i need ur help im so tempted to poas !!!!!!! im goin to do it tonight i think !! ohhh i cant hold on any more im so weak hahahaha !!! HELP MEEEEE

You want my advice...? *P. O. A. S.*!!!!!!!!!!! Im the poas pusher and i say pee damit PEEEEE!!!! I cant wait any longer!! Nevermind you! Let it happen...lol...stop fighting it...those little sticks are calling your name!!

(oh dear lord iv gone insane.)

Even if its a -ive you've still got to test on thursday _anyway_...so todays just a little warm up...:rofl: im so not helping am i!

xxx


----------



## NatalieP

Hi
Can I join in? My name is Natalie I am 22 and my fiance is 25 were getting married in August and this is our second cycle TTC our first child!
xx


----------



## charlz87

Twiggy - WOO HOO!! I have someone to compare notes with in my 2ww!! haha! Not really got any symptoms myself just yet, only sore bb's which i get every month after ov so nothing new there. Also had really sore legs but I dont think that could possibly be a symptom.... or could it??!!! Sore nipples eh? could be a good sign.... but only time will tell, got my fx'd for you hun.xxx

sambam - I think you should poas asap. lol. We need another :bfp: for our yym's!!! I hope you get it chuck. how long u been ttc no2?

NatalieP - Welcome to yym's!! Your gonna love it!! Everyone is so nice and friendly!!! How long have you been ttc hun??

Well, I had my final job interview today it lasted and a half hours!!!!!! I really really want this job, its good pay and I think I am really gonna enjoy it... I find out tomorrow and am absolutely bricking it. At least its keeping my mind off the 2ww for now. :rofl:

How is everyone today? Is the weather nice where you guys are?? Is gorgeous here, but a bit too warm for my liking....

:hug:


----------



## ThatGirl

can i join in? i'll introduce myself again

I'm Hannah aka Hanny
19, OH is 26
TTC baby #1 together 
hoping for a boy
oH has a 3 year old son who we going to go for custody over
charting

hope to get to know you all x


----------



## twiggy56

welcome *NatalieP* and *ThatGirl/Hannah*...nice to have you with the YYM's!!! Both of you looking to concieve ur first LO's? Well ur in very similar company here as most of us (except for baby making machine sambam :haha:) are trying for numero uno!! We've had one bfp since MaybeBaby started the group, Jen is now our only wee 1stTrimester buddy!! Look forward to getting to know you...MaybeBaby is away in Kenya right now but back soon!

Oooooh, good luck *charlz* doll...hopin u get the job- how nice would that be?! A :bfp: and your dream-job?!!! Let us know tomorrow what happens!!

*Sammi*...you tested yet?! (if i could start chanting '_poas, poas, poas, poas_'....i would!!!)

xxxx


----------



## NatalieP

thanks Twiggy! I hope you get your :bfp: to!
xx


----------



## claire_love

Evening Ladies!! :)

I havet been on here in a while - had a stinking cold & ear infection :(

Firstly welcome all the new YYM's!!!! 
*Sambam*Any news.... Im just like Twiggy! :) Chanting if i could!!!

As for me... I find out my results for my scan on Tuesday! not looking forward to it! Just done an ovulation test and its Negative!! :( Nevermind! I seem to think its gone all over the place again because ive had another :witch: get me!! 


Hows Everyone Else In this HOT, STUFFY, MUGGY Weather??


----------



## charlz87

Hey gals

*Thatgirl* Welcome to the group hun, hope you get your :bfp: very soon.x

*Twiggy* Thanks chuck :hugs: I am really really nervous, I dont think I am going to get it though... Im up against this other (older) woman who has loads of experience, but the way I think about it, she might be quite set in her ways, and the company might want someone new who they can mold into shape, if you know what I mean. Awwwww I dont know, Ill keep you posted anywho...

*Claire_love * Sorry to hear you've been poorly sick, do you feel better now?? Hope you scan results are good, fingers crossed for you.x

This weather is horrid, although me and OH just had a bbq with some mates this evening and it was lovely. We are getting all the fun house parties over and done with while we have no LO!! lol. Got his bro and his mate crashing on the sofa tonight, that WILL not be happening when we have :baby:

Also, when maybe baby is back, do you think we should maybe get a blinkie signature this for this team/group?? Would be good to have a graphic to put in our signature.... Any thoughts???


----------



## charlz87

WOOOHOOOO!! I got my Job!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## twiggy56

*AWWWWWW MAHOOOOOOOSIVE CONGRATULATIONS HUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


im so incredibly pleased for you!!!! What a wee star!!! So when do you start Mrs Proffessional?!!!! 

All you need now is a lovely shiny :bfp: to make its completely perfect!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## charlz87

Thanks hun :hug:

I start next Tuesday, 9.30-5.30. Look at the website https://www.bankslyon.co.uk,
I really cant wait! Ill be able to afford loads of stuff for my :baby: now! Ill have to stop myself making a visit to BabyGap now...

How are you anyway hun? Any more symptoms to report? 
I had really bad runs this morning, but that might be the bbq i had last night coz I ate a bit too much. HAHA!! Oh well.... :happydance:


----------



## sarah1989

:hissy: :hissy: :hissy:

I cannot take it anymore. 14 cycles ttc'ing, and now I am 15 days late, 29dpo and I got another :bfn: :cry: I just don't understand what is going on in my body :cry:
Clinic won't do scan or blood work until I get at least one :bfp: :cry::cry:!!! I don't know what to do!!!


----------



## claire_love

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY!!!! Well Done Charlz87!!! 

Im feeling much better thankyou, apart form STILL not ovulating! :(

Nevermind!

Weathers been horrid here too, Ive got Driving Lesson at 7pm so hopefully might take my mind of not ovulating!


----------



## twiggy56

oooh *charlz* that place is gorgeous! what a nice place for a jewelers! You might get to do all the engagement/wedding rings...that would be such a lovely job! And im defo up for the siggy btw!!

*sarah*, hun im sorry :( Trust me iv had no AF for 90days today and it eventually just made me give-up hope of it coming at all!! Witch hasnt arrived today has she?! If you are really concerned doll...get down to your docs, its not worth u making urself worry- and i know they said they wouldnt scan you but you must be persistent, say you've had excruciating pain or something. Its really a crappy place to be in, so if not knowing is whats bothering you- defo get down to docs and hound them for a scan!!!

*claire_love* - any news on the Ov today?! I kept doing opk's (even with my *rediculously* long cycle) and it eventually paid off with +ives...even if they were false +ives or my body playing tricks, it was nice to see the +ive opks for peace of mind) so keep at it if you can...it might pay off in the end?

well ladies, off for my 2nd bloods today at 3:15 today...wish me luck...infact just wish that i dont hit the deck on the way out the surgery after iv said _'no really, im fine'_ like i usually do..lol xx


----------



## charlz87

Sarah1989 - Im so sorry you are feeling that way hun. 14 cycles is a hell of a long time, but dont give up hope yet... have you told the docs how long you have been ttc? I cant believe they wont do any bloods though, surely if you are that late they would do something about it? Maybe switch doctors and then if they dont do anything switch again till you get the result you want... I know this probably isnt much help to you but I just dont know what to say that would make you feel any better.... Good luck anyway chuck.x

Claire_love - Thanks chuck, I am so so happy about my job!! Cant wait!!! Sorry about you not ovulating? Have you been charting or just doing OPK's? I didnt think i ov'd a few months back, but some months women dont ovulate so dont panic too much hun.... By the way hope your driving lesson went well...

Twiggy - Isnt it lovely?? I really wanna do the whole wedding and engagement ring thing, will be funny watching all the men not know what to choose! haha! Good luck for your bloods, I know how you feel, I always go really woozy!! Are they to check you cycle and stuff?? I hope you get a good result hun, thinking of you.x

Well, Im off to get my hair done today by OH's mum. The new job has said I have to have my hair in natural tones, so bye bye red and pink :( Oh well, it'll be worth it!! No more symptoms to report... I dont think its my month at all. Oh well... H
Hope everyone is ok?? At least the weather has gone a bit cooler!!
:hug:


----------



## sarah1989

I want to personally thank both you ladies, having your support is what is getting me through this frustration. Having a place to come and talk and let out all my worries is wonderful. I know me coming here helps Alex (DH) as he is unsure how to deal with it as well. He is having a hard time too, knowing what my body is going through, and how upset it is making me, as well as dealing with an upset me. So he is affected twice. :( Having BnB is a godsent for me :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:



twiggy56 said:

> sarah, hun im sorry Trust me iv had no AF for 90days today and it eventually just made me give-up hope of it coming at all!! Witch hasnt arrived today has she?! If you are really concerned doll...get down to your docs, its not worth u making urself worry- and i know they said they wouldnt scan you but you must be persistent, say you've had excruciating pain or something. Its really a crappy place to be in, so if not knowing is whats bothering you- defo get down to docs and hound them for a scan!!!

No sign of witch at all today! :hissy: (tmi) Cm is still very watery/lotiony and is very apparent. I think I may try the doc's again and see what they say. I had originally said I would wait until I fully miss a cycle, but deep down inside I worry because what if I am expecting? I would be missing out on this time in the pregnancy, and missing out on care I should be giving to the baby. I am going to discuss it with DH and see what he says about it all. 



charlz87 said:


> Sarah1989 - Im so sorry you are feeling that way hun. 14 cycles is a hell of a long time, but dont give up hope yet... have you told the docs how long you have been ttc? I cant believe they wont do any bloods though, surely if you are that late they would do something about it? Maybe switch doctors and then if they dont do anything switch again till you get the result you want... I know this probably isnt much help to you but I just dont know what to say that would make you feel any better.... Good luck anyway chuck.x

I haven't yet talked to my gp, because he is quite old fashioned and I worry about what he will say. I am only 20yrs old, and we are not as of yet married, so I have decided to wait until we get married in August to talk to him about alternative options/doing testing to see what is wrong. Mind you after this cycle and the headaches it has given me, I may throw that theory right out the bloody window and say to heck with it and talk to him now. :cry:

Last night my emotions were through the roof, and all over the place. I couldn't control my crying and I now feel sorry for DH because he had to endure alot of it :rofl: I apologized this morning and he seemed ok. I guess the main thing bothering me is the unknown, and the uncertainty that is coming along with all of this. I really thought this may be our time, as around the time :witch: was originally due (may 18th) I had alot of cramping and it was constant for almost 10 days, now it is off and on and not so apparent. And with my cm the way it has been, I also thought that was a sign. I am constantly thirtsy and no matter how much I drink, it is almost like it goes right through me, as I am going to bathroom every hour or less. It really comes down to the unknown and what could be happening I suppose. :cry::cry:

Thankyou ladies again, I will keep you posted!!

:hug: Sarah xx


----------



## charlz87

Awwww Sarah hun, I really suggest going to the docs soon, it seems to be effecting you emotionally too, especially after ttc for this long. Im 21 and not married and my doc is also quite conservative but I wouldnt give a flying pig!! Id just go if something was worrying me!!
After I had my implant out it took 143 days for my AF to return and I was beside myself as we were desperate to start TTC!! I went to the docs after 3 months and they told me to wait it out, I did and it happened. But it made me feel a million times better that the doctors knew (although to be honest I didnt tell him I was ttc, just said I was worried i wasnt back to normal yet)
I mean at the end of the day chuck, its up to you,.
Do you keep testing??
Do you know whether you ovulated this month??
Try to keep your chin up hun.xxx


----------



## sarah1989

charlz87 said:


> Awwww Sarah hun, I really suggest going to the docs soon, it seems to be effecting you emotionally too, especially after ttc for this long. Im 21 and not married and my doc is also quite conservative but I wouldnt give a flying pig!! Id just go if something was worrying me!!
> After I had my implant out it took 143 days for my AF to return and I was beside myself as we were desperate to start TTC!! I went to the docs after 3 months and they told me to wait it out, I did and it happened. But it made me feel a million times better that the doctors knew (although to be honest I didnt tell him I was ttc, just said I was worried i wasnt back to normal yet)
> I mean at the end of the day chuck, its up to you,.
> Do you keep testing??
> Do you know whether you ovulated this month??
> Try to keep your chin up hun.xxx

:hugs: :hugs: Thankyou for all the support. I don't use OPK's or track temperatures but I did have EWCM on the 4th, and 5th of may, so I am assuming I ovulated. I have never been on bcp or anything that "would" affect my cycles or fertility. I may just for now goto him and say I am 16 days late and that I need help, and not mention the ttc right away. but that may be an issue for when I go for fertility issues lol :hissy: ahhhh this is just soooo frustrating and confusing and upsetting. As far as I know fertility issues do not run in my family, and everyone who tries to have a child can.... what have I done wrong :cry: I just wish I knew. :cry: 

Thankyou again hunnie for the help :hugs:


----------



## danime

Hey ppl, im Dani, 23yrs old, have a daughter Hallie who is 2yrs old. From Durham, UK.
My story so far...
In 2005 i was told i was Infertile and it was highly unlikely i would ever concieve. Have been on Cerazette and Noriday. 
My OH david is my soul mate, we met in 2004 and broke up in 2006 after i miscarried and lost my job. I was in a very down and out phase i started drinking to take away the reality of breaking up with david. I rebounded with someone i had only known 2 weeks and didn't even like him. After 6 weeks of constantly pushing him away and then taking him back i found out i was pregnant. I instantly told my doc it was impossible and if i was, i wasn't keeping it because of the father. He tried to talk me round and explain if this was my only chance did i really want to throw it away. Against everything in my head, i kept the baby and saw it as punishment for leaving david. I thought this was it for me, i'd never have a chance of getting david back after having someone elses baby and i'm a little old fashioned in the sense of staying with a baby's father.
After 3 months of constant sickness and being cheated on numerously, i finally got my own house and let the babies dad move in. He again cheated on me and i started fighting with me which led to him pushing me backwards over a couch. Despite all of this i let him stay. May 9th '07 my beautiful daughter Hallie was born nearly 3 weeks early due to me having pre-eclampsia. He was the doting father for the 1st week but did nothing to help round the house. So not only was i up every 3 hours through the night feeding i was still doing all the housework and cooking etc. After that 1st week he wasn't even interested in her any more and slept on the couch. He only fussed over her if visitors came around and only changed her nappy twice. After 3 months i kicked him out. I have no idea other that hormones why i didn't do it a year earlier. I would never have put up with it any other time. The night before i threw him out, i wrote a letter to david explaining everything that had happened and how much i regretted us breaking up. I always loved him and knew no one was going to replace him. 2 weeks later he phoned me.
It's been nearly 2 years since that phone call and we're very much in love, he has been a father to Hallie and loves her as his own, her father has nothing to do with her as he has a 1 year old son now. We are the happiest little family and would love Hallie to have a sibling, besides i really want him to feel like a joined part of our family, because although he doesn't say anything, i believe he feels left out because he is'nt Hallies real dad. 
So FX'd this will completely complete us!!! 8DPO bring on the BFP, and good luck to all of you xxxxx


----------



## charlz87

Sarah1989 - It sounds to me like you did ovulate so what is going on with you? Some women, i have read dont get :bfp: till a good few weeks after missed AF. Lets hope you are one of those people and we get another one in the bag for our yym's!!! Hope you find out soon hun, keep us posted!!!

Danime - Welcome you yym's!! What a touching story!! How long have you been ttc no2?? When is your AF due? Mine due thursday and am about 7dpo now, so quite near you!! WOO HOO!! Hope its a :bfp: for you this month and you get to complete your family! Most of us on here are ttc no1, but theres sambam who has a LO, too. Looking forward to getting to know you hun, but hopefully you wont be here that long, and we'll get to chat in 1st tri!!! (Wishful thinking I know, but anywhooooo...) I'm glad your happy with your OH and finally have the life you deserve! 

Twiggy - How did your bloods go hun??

Sambam - Any news on testing yet??? Im dying to know!!

As for moi, been shopping today to get a suit and lots and lots of clothes for the new jobbie!! Handed my notice in at my part time job last night which terrified me as I thought they were going to be mad with me leaving at such short notice. But all was good... Not even had time to contemplate thinking about the 2ww, although Ive just realised im 7dpo and only 6 days till AF is due!! ARGH!! So im officially in the 1ww now... haha! 
Hope everyone is ok and having a good day.xxx


----------



## danime

hey charlz, thanks 4 the welcome, this is my 1st month ttc and my :witch: is due next friday, so day after you!! woohoo, DPO buddies! i am also starting a new job on wednesday so it will hopefully take my mind off things! :bfp: all the way hun !!!!!!! xxx :hug:


----------



## charlz87

OMG!! I start a new job on Tuesday and due AF Thursday! How strange!! :rofl:
Are you charting or OPKing or anything? Or just going :sex: like crazy?? haha! What are you doing with LO once you start work? I dont know what id do tbh, I mean most of the time my OH works in the evening when I would be home so wouldnt be too bad, but both our parents work too, so i think it would have to be other kind relatives or nursery... So much to think about! lol. 
Heres hoping for a :bfp: this month, for both of us!! Im on cycle #4 now (officially, but actually been trying for 9 months... long story, haha) so am getting impatient.... 
:hug:


----------



## danime

:rofl:I'm guessing the trying for 9 month thing was due to you trying and ur oh not lol, i know that feeling! i'm mainly doing the date thing and CM, i haven't got the patience for temps. and yes to the :sex: lol. Wow, how wierd is that. It's like ur living my like a day ahead of me :rofl: Hallie will be going to a childminder i think, she goes on holiday to Cyprus with my auntie tomorrow for 2 weeks so it gives me time to sort things out, and me and david are going to birmingham on sunday for his uncles funeral :cry: but david only works 3 days a week (12 hours shifts tho!) so he is going to keep her the days he is off and his mother has offered to keep her if we ever get stuck, so it's all working out quite well in a very confused way! :confused:
:hugs:


----------



## charlz87

lol. nah the trying for 9 months is to do with the fact that I had my implant out in Sept last year, ready to start ttc and then I didnt get any bleeding at all until Feb 09, so even though its been 9 months since that, 4 months properly ttc now cycles are back to normal *phew* lol. 
How lucky is Hallie getting to go to cyprus!!?? At least you have time to sort yourself out though hun! What kind of job have you got? Mine is an office mon-fri 9-5 thing. OH works like random days and random times haha, so never know when hes going to be here or not! Sound like its gonna work out fine for you though chuck.
Ive just been doing OPK's and CM monitoring. Also used preseed for the first time this month, but OH wasnt so keen, so I dunno if we will use it again....
Its so weird you are like a day behind me, wonder if it will be the same with :bfp:'s too? :rofl: now that would be strange.
I meant to ask too, how come the doctor said you were infertile? If you dont mid me asking? Had you been trying for a while with David before your miscarriage? Hope you dont mind me poking my nose in, im just curious....

:hug:


----------



## danime

Yeah she's lucky alright, just turned 2 and she's been to Bulgaria last Sep for 2 weeks, New Zealand for 6wks in Jan gone (my dad lives there) and now Cyprus. I soooooo hope we both get :bfp:, that would be amazing!! I had 2 miscarriges to david they were a year apart, but we were never trying it just happened. I was told i was infertile by docs because my 1st proper relationship was a scumbag who cheated on me almost every week we were together (16 months) and he gave me chlamydia. But i didn't find out about it til after we broke up n the doc said if i've had it longer than 3 months my chances of concieving dramatically decrease. I could only presume i'd had it atleast a year after meeting a girl he had also given it to WHILE he was with me. So that's the story behind that lol. 
My new job is an activity co-ordinator at an elderly home, not sure about my days and hours yet but it will be over 5 days i think. Its onlyu 28 hours tho, i wish it was full time but then i wouldn't get as much time with Hal n David xxx:hug:


----------



## sarah1989

charlz87 said:

> Also, when maybe baby is back, do you think we should maybe get a blinkie signature this for this team/group?? Would be good to have a graphic to put in our signature.... Any thoughts???

I think this is a fantastic idea!!!



charlz87 said:


> Sarah1989 - It sounds to me like you did ovulate so what is going on with you? Some women, i have read dont get :bfp: till a good few weeks after missed AF. Lets hope you are one of those people and we get another one in the bag for our yym's!!! Hope you find out soon hun, keep us posted!!!

Let's hope that is all that is it!! :cry: My mood swings right now are unbelievable... DH doesn't want to come near me for fear I may bite off his head, poor guy. Also last night my goodness, the worse case of nausea ever. I had to go outside so I wouldn't be sick, was fine an hour later, and this morning :( According to an online pregnancy calculator I would be 6weeks, 3 days today... idk if any of this is normal at this point :shrug:


----------



## twiggy56

*danime* welcome hun to YYM's!! Your story is really inspiring, your one tough cookie and i admire you for being so strong through such a rough time...and your Hallie is a little angel! what a cutie patootie!! You are very welcome into the YYM's! And its nice to have another 1ww'er...think me and charlz were going nutty! Another symptom-spotting buddy! woo! Any symptoms so far- please share!! Lets bump up the :bfp:'s for the YYM's pleeeeeease! :)

*charlz* - bloods went a bit crappy, i nearly fainted, despite my best efforts to remain all calm and breezy! All the colour drained from my face and my eyes began to fuzz out...doc had to get me on the bed before i went :( but no matter...he got the 3 bloody viles he needed!!!! So anyway my LH was slightly elevated?! and thats the ov hormone? so i think thats good news!? Im not anemic, my thyroid is prefectly fine...erm...iv now gotta wait for AF and then make an app for cd21 progesterone test! So all in all...pretty good!

*sarah* hun, im so sorry this is happening to you. I wish i could help you bring on AF or get your bfp! :( Wen was the last time you did a pg test? Still may be hope for you yet? Im still holding out for you hun, its not over til the ugly :witch: shows her face!!!!

*sambam* - i may explode if you do not start posting soon!! Hear me! I wana know how u got on...even if bfn! We miss your chat!! 


xxxxx


----------



## Tinkermoo

Hello everyone:) I think I did post on here before, or maybe that was another thread, anyway I would very much like to join you guys as I'm going to be a Young Mummy when I finally become pregnant and will be dahm proud of it:D 

I have a little blinkie in my sig but as charlz87 said it would be awesome to have a group sig, if I'm allowed in that is... :blush:


----------



## sarah1989

twiggy56 said:

> sarah hun, im so sorry this is happening to you. I wish i could help you bring on AF or get your bfp! :( Wen was the last time you did a pg test? Still may be hope for you yet? Im still holding out for you hun, its not over til the ugly :witch: shows her face!!!!

Last time I tested was on Wednesday at 29dpo, and that was on a digi-frer. I just don't know what is going on and it is starting to make me insane!! Just wish something would happen lol.


----------



## charlz87

Danime - Damn right shes lucky!! I would do anything to go on a holiday like that right now!!! haha! Sorry to say this and you probably already know but I am soooo glad you are with David. Your ex really does sound like a scumbag!! At least you know that you are fertile though, and that he didnt ruin your life forever, Hallie is your little blessing!! Sounds like a good job hun. 28 hours is more than enough when you have an LO to look after too. If I keep my job after getting :bfp: I work 42.5 hours a week. But I think I would definitely think about cutting down to spend more time with OH and :baby: Sooo 8dpo... any symptoms?? Would love to know....

Sarah1989 - The nausea is a good sign. I have read it kicks in at about 6 weeks, fingers crossed. And the grumpiness, I know that feeling. I feel so frustrated atm. Just want to lash out at everyone, but probably PMT for me!!! Test again soon and do let us all know... :hugs:

Twiggy - Glad your bloods went ok, even if you did go woozy. At least your LH levels are up, which is fantastic!! Might at least mean AF is on the way and a sign of you getting back to normal WOO HOO!! Then you can TTC big styleeee!! haha! Bet you cant wait....

Tinkermoo - Welcome to yym's, even if you have posted before!! haha. Im a bit like that sometimes, cant remember which threads I have posted on. lol. Looking forward to getting to know you anywhooo! :D

I have a HUGE symptom people. I went to get measured for a tailored suit today and measured for some new bras. AND.... My boobs have gone up a cup size!!! I am ALWAYS a 34C when I get measured there, and now Im a 34D!! Unless I have just put weight on round there or something?? haha! Hopefully not and its a good sign.... I can only doubly cross my fingers.... 

:hug:


----------



## Tinkermoo

Ooo Charlz good signs on the boob front!:D ;)


----------



## charlz87

Hey thanks hun.... :hugs:
Its weird because I havent actually been thinking about symptoms or even had any this time. Been so busy with finishing uni work an getting a new job!!!
But I just thought before... OMG bigger boobs can = :bfp:???
Hmmmmm... its doubtful but I really really hope so....


----------



## Tinkermoo

Good job on the keeping busy! I'm trying very hard too but since I work from home I tend to sit on the comp and procrastinate a lot! haha. 

Did you get enough BD in this month do you reckon? I'm not sure if we did, we will see in 2 weeks time tho won't we!


----------



## twiggy56

helloooo and welcome tinkermoo!! nice to have you, welcome to the YYM's! :wave:

*omg did you guys hear about sarah??!! Sarah you need to get posting to your YYM's! we need all the deets!!!*

xxxx


----------



## danime

Sarah I think you might be in with a little luck, it took me nearly 2 weeks from day of :witch: to get a :bfp: and at around 7 weeks i got terrible sickness, not just mornings but whenever i stood up or done pretty much anything tbh. Fingers X'd for u :dust:
Charlz Wow. Boobs man, that is a good sign. Here's hoping you haven't just been sneaking that xtra cube of choccy lol!xxxx bring on the :bfp:
ok, down with the symptoms
For the last 2 nights i've been extremely irritable and not been able to sleep for hours through the night. Still have a supressed appetite, which is odd with the :witch: aches, and still feel slightly nauseaus. I've had absoulutely terrible :witch: aches on bottom of my back which i panicked about thinking it was over for me this month... however... as Charlz knows i'm not due till next friday and i have no spotting just watery/sticky CM. I've also just read on the TTC forum about a lady who had the period pain symptoms quite badly and has just got her :bfp: today, so here's hoping!!! :crib:

In addition, ive just started getting pulling twinges in my right side of where i can only explain to be my ovaries (i think, i dont have a map you see lol)


----------



## Tinkermoo

Hello Twiggy:) It's nice to be here!

How is everyone today? I currently have nothing to report, how boring but only about 3PO so not a lot going on.


----------



## danime

Tinkermoo, i feel your pain i'm 9dpo and i'm chewing my nails off. why cant it just be time already. Ive got the whole symptom thing going on but i need to poas. i keep stopping myself by putting up posts on here, but im desperate for a pee n i have 1 test left in my bathroom screaming at me to be used. even tho its not an early test so it wont show up anyway. I know this!!!! Argh!!!! :headspin:


----------



## Tinkermoo

Hahaha, I have one in my bathroom too and it's a on or after your AF kinda one so no testing for me for a while! Purposely bought that so that I wouldn't. Trying to be very strict with myself but pfft how long that'll last I don't know! haha. 

Keep holding on in there! I'm rooting for ya! heh


----------



## danime

I dont know if i can!!!!! :doh!: I'm fit to burst. I bought that test for the same reason you did, so i wouldn't use it till i knew it would work, but..... :cry: i can't see it fulfilling it's :witch: day.


----------



## Tinkermoo

Double doh! What about if you get some cheapy ones to test with now so you don't spend so much on them?! Then you can be like, o well only cost me a quid or something, my biggest problem is cost you see, that's what's keeping me strict! Or i'd be peeing all over the place... well not quite literally! haha.


----------



## danime

Lol, i might just do that tomorrow, but my Af day test has just undergone drowning. so now all i can do is wait. Frickin willpower is usually my strong point!! whats wrong with me. i've got the bump disease. Sigh...


----------



## Tinkermoo

:o what happened? anything??


----------



## danime

lol, just the normal :bfn: as usual... but at least the adrenalin has stopped lol xx


----------



## Tinkermoo

haha, If anyone else reads this who is TTC would actually think we are druggies or something! :rofl:


----------



## Tinkermoo

I meant isn't TTC obv! doh!


----------



## sarah1989

Good Morning Ladies, and What a wonderful morning it is!! 
Last night I got my :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: 

I wasnt feeling good, and ended up going to the local clinic for some medication, awful cold, and now wake up with no voice :rofl: so I cannot even shout praise to everyone!! 
I wasnt going to mention possibly being pregnant to the dr on call but figured, ok well maybe the meds you give me could harm something, lol. so... I mentioned and they tested and came back :bfp:

Tried testing here at home on a frer this morning and still negative... not sure what to think lol, but as you can see on my signature... 6weeks 4 days from my count!!

I want to thank all you ladies for your extensive help and support these past few weeks!! (and the 14months prior lol)

:hug:


----------



## charlz87

Danime - RESIST WOMAN!!! Your AF is due next friday right? Id say if you really have to, wait till at least tuesday to test again!! At least for your own sanity!! But keep it coming with the symptom spotting, we NEED to know these things... haha! I know how you feel though, ive had one sitting in the bathroom cupboard for 2 months now, and its so so tempting, but at the same time I am so so scared! haha :blush:

Sarah1989 - OMG OMG OMG!!! HUGE CONGRATS!! Ive already posted in your thread on BFP announcements, but I am so so happy for you?? What did I say the other day?? I reckon its BFP!! You nausea hitting week 6 did it all for me thinking you had it in the bag!! You really deserve that :bfp: after 14 months of trying, you must be worn out girl, never mind having to endure the next 18-20 years+! Do pop back into yym's and keep us updated wont you?? Dont forget about us... and again GOOD LUCK.XXXX :hug:

I feel poo today, really s**tty!!! had really bad upper stomach ache, like bent over in pain. Feels like trapped wind feeling. And also just tired. Done a 10 hour shift at my part time job and want to curl up in a ball and sleep for a few days... but nope! cant do that, to much to do :( Oh well... got AF to look forward to next week, whoppeee! 
Hope everyone elses day has been good.
Speak soon ladies.xxx 
:hug:


----------



## sarah1989

Thanks everyone for the support!! I will definately stay in touch and visit lol. Still hasnt sunk in yet, and I'm not quite ready to migrate to First Tri!!! lol


----------



## charlz87

Awwww bless ya! But then I guess you have been in TTC so long, its like a second home.... Go on hun, venture over, it will get you even more excited!!!


----------



## twiggy56

aww sarah hun, its such fab news!!!!!! We'll get MaybeBaby to get your name changed on the front page as soon as she gets back from Kenya!!!! eek!! so exciting! HUGE congratulations...u so deserve it after such a long time and esp such an uncertain couple of past weeks! Bet your fiancè is thrilled! :)

dani- you tested! lol, like a true poas-aholic! i like it! Iv been sooooo good today and held off even tho i was planning to let myself do a stick this morning...i decided 10dpo is prob a little bit better so tomorrow fmu it is!! Im so excited tho...totally psyching myself up for a fall probably!

Charlz...hun, sorry you feel so crappy today! :( just a bit of a poop day huh? :hugs: And what u mean about this 'AF to look forward to next week'...ehh NO...uv got your :bfp: to look forward to next week!!!!!!! hehe!! :)



girls i cant believe im testing tomorrow...im soooo nervous!! xxx


----------



## Tinkermoo

Yay Sarah! Have already spoken to you on MSN but am so excited for you:D hehe. Stick beanie stick!!

Sorry Charlz you feel so poop:( Hope you feel better soon hun. and lastly Twiggy, good luck on testing tomorrow, don't forget to tell us all as soon as you do!

Still nothing to report here, got a weird feeling in the middle of my chest earlier and my OH said, that's probably heartburn but I don't think I've had it before so didn't know! haha.


----------



## charlz87

Hello lovely ladies!

Twiggy - Good luck testing tomorrow hun. You have to get your ass straight on here and let us know the result. I have my fingers, legs and arms crossed for you!!! i wont be able to get on till tomorrow evening, im going to be thinking all day! haha!! What you mean :bfp: for me next week!!?? HAHA I really doubt it... if it is I will probably collapse or go into hyper mode! lol. I dont know when to test though??!! Ive got an asda test in the bathroom cupboard with my name on it... hehe ;)

Tinkermoo - How many dpo are you now hun? They do often say that no symptoms can = :bfp:!!

I feel a bit better today ladies, thank god. Just very tired! Got my final presentation tomorrow at uni, and then it is officially all over!!! Then work tomorrow night and new job on tuesday.... Im panicking a bit about getting the bus to work. I normally drive everywhere but the bus will be cheaper and quicker, especially as I am going to be working right in the centre of town... I havent been on a bus in like 5 years...!!! Oh well... never mind.
Hope everyone is well today.xxx

:hug::hug:


----------



## charlz87

OMG!!
Sorry to post again and moan, but I really really have too... I am so so mad/upset/angry/shocked/disappointed... 
Well...
In January, we found out the OH's brothers GF was pregnant. GREAT, but she was 15. She decided to have an abortion because with OH's bro being 18 and her 15, her mum was going to press charges on him. At the time it killed me because I hadnt had a period for like 5 months and was wanting to TTC and as you all know really wanting a :baby: of my own. OH was gutted too as it would have been his nephew or niece. She had the abortion at 12 weeks, all I thought about was that the baby would have been formed by then and I spent weeks crying and was really really down.
Id almost put it to the back of my mind (apart from when the girl comes on facebook and starts talking to me about how much she regrets it etc etc and how she feels like topping herself) when today we got more news....
A week ago this girl and OH's brother split up because he had cheated on her. She has now turned round and said she had been pregnant twice, once last month. She had gone and had her implant removed and not told OH's bro and tried to get their baby back. But she said she miscarried... 
Basically, we dont know whether to believe her or not?? Is it true or is she making it up to try and get her BF back? We just dont know. 
But what is annoying me is the fact that she has gotten pregnant and keeps trying to talk to me about it. She doesnt know we are TTC and she said to me last week that she would feel like killing herself if we me and OH ever had a baby because she wants one so much. I feel so guilty, if we did, if you know what I mean.
I just feel gutted and jealous of her!!! She gets what I want and then gets rid and then lies (potentially....) about something that is very important to me. 
I just feel like going back to crying now I have found this out. OH is just quiet and upset, as expected, but I dont know what to think or how to feel, or what to believe. She could have miscarried, in which case i will feel bad for thinking she was lying. But then at the end of the day she is 15! (no offence to teenage mums but she comes from a bad bad family) 


Sorry about the rant ladies on the bubbly forum, I just thought that you lovely ladies could offer me some advice or support?! Also, I just wanted to get it off my chest. 

Thanks.

:hug:
:hug:


----------



## twiggy56

aw chele hun, that sounds devastating. Its such a difficult situation for you and OH...i mean at the end of the day even if she is telling the truth about the miscarriage i can understand it eating you up inside coz of all the pregnancies she's had when its all you want in the world...and then on the other hand, if shes lied about it- well its just as (if not more) devastating. I duno what advice to give you really because ultimately its out of your and OH's hands...i guess its even more frustrating to have to sit on the sidelines and watch it all unfold without being able to do anything. I'd definietly advise you to try and refrain from speaking to her though...its obviously so hard for you and you shouldnt be dragged into the "he said, she said" ontop of that. Deal with your own emotional issues about it- having the abortion etc and see if you can talk to OH...im sure he's feeling just as emotional.

I really hope you can begin to distance yourself from their situation, and at the same time allow yourself to feel the emotions you feel about the abortion etc. xxxx


----------



## charlz87

Thanks Twiggy
Im trying not to speak to her, but she keeps contacting me and I feel mean not replying. She is so young and vunerable and her family life is in pieces too. I know its not their fault that this has happened (well it kind of is...) but I just feel so angry at them. All his bro goes on about is that flippin baby and I dont know how to react or what to say. Neither does OH.
I dont think we will ever know whether she has been lying or not tbh. But Im trying to put it behind me now. New jobbie tomorrow, just been into uni for the last time today. Its the start of a new life for me and Im not going to let some girl ruin it for me!! WOO HOO! Go me!! Keep forgetting AF is due Thursday/Friday and im like 9dpo! ARGH!!!
Anyways, hope you girlies are all ok!

TWIGGY - Have you tested yet??
SAMBAM - What the news??? tested????

You girlies are driving me nanas! hehe.

luv yas.

:hug:


----------



## twiggy56

charlz87 said:


> TWIGGY - Have you tested yet??

well you know how i said i was just 'convinced' this was it, and all the stuff with my sensitive nipples etc...well, i tested again (TWICE lol) today and got this....

i cant believe it, its not real...this is the best feeling in the world!!! * IM TOTALLY PREGGERS!!!!!!!* My fiancè can't belive it....as im now on cd*94*!!!!!! can u believe that?!!!

Il get a bfp announcement together when iv done a digi so keep your eyes open!!! OMG IM ACTUALLY GUNA BE A YYM!!!! 

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







resize superdrugs.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Beee

OMG thats such brilliant news twiggy!!!!!!!!
After all the stress and confusion over your mega long cycle, what a fantastic outcome! Well worth the wait! Yay, you'll be a fab YYM!!!! :happydance:
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## claire_love

Hey Girls!!!


TWIGGY - OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats Babe!! I Almost shouted the news at my OH! Lol, Sooooooo Pleased for you!!!

SARAH89 - YEYY!!!!! Congrats!!


Lets Hope Maybe Baby comes back with good news too!

Well, as for me, i failed my theory test by ONE mark on Saturday!!! :( I Find out my test results tomorrow! Really nervous! Dont really know what to expect so i might be a complete wreck tomorrow!! 


Hope everyone else is okie!!


----------



## charlz87

Twiggy - WOO HOO That is fantastic news hun. Thats 2 in once weekend for the YYM's!!! After that big long cycle too. I dont know what to say, just huge huge huge congratulations to you :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Dont forget all your yym's though, keep in touch when you hop skip and jump into first tri :happydance:

Claire_love - sorry you failed your theory hun, I failed mine first time too. Better luck next time. Good luck with you test results, hope you get the result you want hun.

Well, not much to report since before really... just bricking it about new job tomorrow!! I think me and OH are going to have a break from TTC for the next few months to be honest. What with my job and OH getting a promo at work. We've both got alot on tbh. We will see how it goes but I will definitely keep with the YYM's if thats alright with everyone. Its going to be a NTNP situation coz I dont wanna go back on BC after last times shinanigans and we dont want to use condoms because we both hate them. So we will just have to see what happens. Im not going to chart OV or anything just go with the flow. 
Anymore big news?? Just need to hear from Sambam and maybe baby now....

:hug:


----------



## claire_love

Thanks Charlz87, funny thing is, it was my second time!!! I missed out by 2 marks the first and 1 mark the second!!! Got another on 2nd July! I will learn to dirve this year!! :)


----------



## twiggy56

Thak you sooo much Bee, Claire_love and Charlz!! *I wana say a massive thank you to all my YYM's*, your support has been amazing and you are valued more than you will ever realize! Every one of you deserve to feel what iv felt today, you all SO deserve to get your :bfp:'s...you are a bunch of the lovliest girls and your support, encouragement and opinions have been invaluable. *SO THANK YOU*! From the bottom of my heart....

I'd like to stick around and still post if you'l have me?! Im so attached to u guys i duno if im quite ready for 1st tri yet! lol. Im just soaking up the :bfp: for now...:) 

claire, sorry to hear about your test luv, they charge u a bloody fortune for them huh! Swines! Good for you getting back on the horse straight away, good luck for the 2nd July one!!

Charlz, the ttc does get to you a bit after a while huh? I was going crazy with that feckin balckhole of a cycle until today lol. Definitely keep up with the YYM's! I'm hoping you'l all still have me too :blush: NTNP is such a nice way to concieve your baby, its concieved with love and from wanting to be intimate not just the need for 'baby-making'! Plus your new job is lush! :haha: 

MaybeBaby comes back tomorrow!!!!! Well she said she'd let us know on the 9th so i guess tomorrow will be business as usual! And HELL KNOW'S where sammi's gone lol. I hope its just excitement from her :bfp: thats kept her busy!!

xxx


----------



## sarah1989

Congratulations Twiggy56!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I am sooo happy for you hunnie!!!


----------



## twiggy56

sarah1989 said:


> Congratulations Twiggy56!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> I am sooo happy for you hunnie!!!

its pretty amazing huh...both got our :bfp:s close together! Yours sunk in yet? lol...i poas this morning just so i could see the two lines come up :rofl: :rofl: xxx


----------



## Tinkermoo

Yay!!!!! Congrats twiggy!!:D I'm so happy for you!! :happydance:


----------



## Tinkermoo

Also Sorry for not replying to you Charlz:



> Tinkermoo - How many dpo are you now hun? They do often say that no symptoms can = !!

The answer today is 6 DPO, thing is I have a few symptoms but I'm trying not to think about it and only really picking up on the extra ones I get that I wouldn't usually get on my AF (like for example heartburn, pings of pain going up my boob, although I got that once last cycle, but this cycle is loads more) I have the usual sore boobs and crampy now and then. 

Sorry to hear about your family problem, I had one of my own yesterday, It isn't nice and I hope that you can forget about it enough to get on with your new job:)


----------



## claire_love

Evening Ladies!!

TWIGGY - I'll have you here! :) 

WELL, i got my results today from my scan.... i have a cyst on my right ovary! :(

Mixed emotions at the moment, Not sure what im feeling! She said we have to TTC to make sure everythings okie (which im pleased about anyways, coz that what we a
want!) And if nothings happened TTC'ing wise next year... im off to a fertility clinic!

Just MEH!!!!!!!!

Hows everyone tonight ????


----------



## Maybe baby

hey ladies
well i am home and we had the most AMAZING time....
bad news is i got my BFN and sobbed for 2 days.....and now OH had damaged back no no :sex: this month...so onto july for us as we have been told to take this month off for his sake...never mind eh
i am so sad though
congratulations sarah and twiggy...couldnt be happier :) ...will catch up properly tomorrow...love you all..missed u terrily xxxx


----------



## WinterKage

Welcome back maybe baby and congrats to Sarah and Twiggy :) xxx


----------



## twiggy56

YEY!! *Welcome back MaybeBaby*! Bet Kenya was AMAZING! Hows the tan..?! Yep, a few things have changed since u been away :blush: i finally got my beany after a 93 day cycle!!! All the details are in the bfp announcement!

Thanks Winterkage huni! Im still in shock! lol. Did the digi this morning coz i woudlnt believe it, well 'Pregnant 1-2'...thrilled. :) Hows u hun, where are u in this cycle now? xxxx


----------



## Maybe baby

twiggy....so happy for u my love...
thanks for welcome bk winterkage....
i am having a hard time knowing its 4 weeks til i TTC again....really isnt great....ill just spdate bfp list ladies
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkermoo

Welcome back Maybe Baby, hope your holiday was amazing! Do you wish you were still there? heh.


----------



## Maybe baby

yeh...especially as i now have the dreaded 26 days apart from OH....his final stint away with his job....but it means next time i see him i will be ready to ov again and ttc....excellent....but 26 days is not nice


----------



## Tinkermoo

Awww that sucks:( Especially when you've had a lovely holiday with him being all close and everything. At least you know that it's the last one and that when he is back, he is back for good! (Isn't that a East 17 or Take That song? back for good! haha, sorry random mind today)


----------



## Maybe baby

take that...hehe how funny....xxxxxxx


----------



## mommy_24

my names Samantha i am 24 and ttc #2 my son is 7 and wanting a lil girl now, hoping and praying, i am from oshawa ontario


----------



## danime

Hey welcome mommy24, hope you enjoy the group and all the ups and downs that come with it x
Charlz honey, HOW R THINGS, i miss u. Started my new job yesterday, it was a lot more comfortable than i thought it'd b. Did Miss:witch: turn up today? Mines due tomorrow. Hope to the heavens our 2 little :witch: have gone on a nice long cruise together. I used my last FRer about 10 mins ago for another :bfn: but i couldnt help myself. At least now i can't go and waste them till i buy more wich wont b till sunday anyway. Getting pretty nervous now tho, i'm not letting the :bfn: worry me at mo cause as you know my last :bfp: took me 11 days after missed :witch: so i'm staying positive. Besides if my :witch: doesnt show by sunday that will be a big sign for me anyway seen as how my body just loves to bleed.


----------



## Tinkermoo

> seen as how my body just loves to bleed.

 :rofl:


----------



## danime

Yeah, i know. But its true. I'm like a wounded soldier :rofl:


----------



## Maybe baby

hey hey ladies.....can you all please read my journal to be brought up to date...thanks xx


----------



## charlz87

Hello lovely ladies. 
:witch: came yesterday, bang on time :( oh well... but I'm in such a pickle! I have a new job, as most of you know, I still want a :baby: but the job is really demanding. We have decided to stop TTC for now but I dont know what to do?? I really dont want to go back on BC and condoms give me a rash. Ive been thinking of withdrawal method (if i got pg it wouldnt be a bad thing right??) Im really confuzled? Any advice ladies?
Sorry I havent had time to reply to you all... Just been working so much and been absolutely shattered!! 

Welcome back maybe baby!! 

Danime, so sweet youve missed me!! haha! had your :witch: shown yet? due today right??? Do you like your new job then?

How is everyone else? Anything interesting to tell....

:hug:


----------



## Tinkermoo

Awww sorry you got your AF charlz! As for the job situation, Since you do want a :baby: and since we all know it takes a looooong time then I would be tempted to keep trying but with a more relaxed approach (ie no charting, looking at calenders for best dates etc) and then as you say if it happens it happens. 

Life has a funny way of working out anyway no matter what your situation and I would bet that you'd be more likely to regret waiting a bit and then it taking forever later too but you know that;s just my thoughts:)


----------



## bigbloomerz

Hi Ladies, hope u dont mind me joining your little group?
Im 23, 24 in august, from Kent, NTNP/TTC for no.1 :) xx


----------



## Maybe baby

hey ladies hope ure all well
i am in the 2ww now...if u read my journal u will know what i mean :)


----------



## Serene123

Hello ladies! Hope you don't mind me coming in? Need to find somewhere in this section to meet some people :blush:

I'm 19 (almost 20) and TTC#2. We started NTNP last month, and have decided to buy some OPKs today!


----------



## Maybe baby

welcome lovely :) how are you?!
opks are good option for msot...they drove me mad last cycle so i am trying this one without...easy to become an addict haha


----------



## Serene123

Thank you! I'm alright. Super tired (my princess is getting her back teeth) but excited for the rest of the day. How are you?

I'm not sure what else to do other than OPK. I can't really do BBT while Caitlyn is teething because with me jumping out of bed every time she screams I'm never going to get an accurate reading. The ovulation calculators can't even give me an idea as I have irregular periods (30, 28, 35, 33 day cycles) and FF gave me 8 possible fertile days, and 5 possible ovulation days :dohh:

How long have you been TTC? Seems we are around the same CD x


----------



## sophxx

i always forget about this thread! i posted ages ago in here! hope every1s ok! xx


----------



## danime

Hey soph, hope ur keeping well and everythings ok.
Charlz sweetie, i agree with tinkermoo, i'd not bother with the contraceptives, u both want a baby, so just let ur life take its course, leave the planning and plotting out and just chillax. If it's going to happen it's going to happen. 
Jobs good a lot more demanding than i thought it would be and there are some company problems i have to get fixed, but yeah it's all good.
Really miss Hallie, but she's having a wail of a time. 
:witch: is 1 DAY LATE and counting.... FX'd !!!


----------



## Tinkermoo

Ooo 1 day late!!:D When you planning on testing then?


----------



## danime

Lol, i tested 2 days ago and got a :bfn: buuuuttttt.... my last preg took me 11 days after to get :bfp: so thats not bothering me yet. i'm not buying another test till wed. otherwise i'll use it earlier than i want to lol, as we both know.


----------



## Tinkermoo

Tehehe, yes we do! Good luck for when you do test and as you know, it's not over til the :witch: shows:)


----------



## charlz87

Bigbloomerz - Welcome to yym's!! Good luck on getting :bfp:. Look forward to hearing from you...
Maybe Baby - I read your journal from just lately and it sounds like you are going though a hell of a journey, but oh well... hope you get that :bfp: anyway, regardless.... when we want a baba we WANT a baba!! Also next time you see OH (or ex...) slap him from me!! haha!
toriaaaaTRASH - welcome to you too, OPK's are ace but addictive, hehe. Good luck.x
soph.x - How are you hun? Hows things goin?
Danime and Tinkermoo - I think I might... what ever happens happens eh?? I am back in the ttc game!! WOO HOO! :happydance:
Danime - Any :witch: yet? Im dying to know...

Hope all is well with everyone!! xxx


----------



## seattlemama

Ooh I wanna join! I am Liz, Im 23 and Im from Seattle, Washington, US. We are ttc for baby #2 and we have a 13 month old son :)


----------



## seattlemama

Toria my son just got his first molars, yikes that was hardcore! Its so hard for them, I can imagine it hurts really bad. Hope her teething goes fast with those back ones and she isnt in too much pain.


----------



## Serene123

seattlemama said:


> Toria my son just got his first molars, yikes that was hardcore! Its so hard for them, I can imagine it hurts really bad. Hope her teething goes fast with those back ones and she isnt in too much pain.

I have had no sleep for 2 days, I can feel another 2 poking right out ready to come through :dohh: Not so good for my fertile days......... :lol:


----------



## Maybe baby

charlz thanks
this has not been the easiest run but im gettin there xxx


----------



## danime

3 DAYS LATE AND COUNTING. Mega nauseaus today, woke up with OH at 6:30am thought i was going to throw up everywhere. Not nice i need to pull myself round, have to leave for work in an hour. I'll let you know what happens!!!


----------



## Serene123

:yipee: Good luck danime!


----------



## Maybe baby

good luck danime? any news?!
i had a job interview today...should find out in next couple of days...so exciting!!
how are you all


----------



## Serene123

I'm confused :lol: I'm starting to think neither of my OPKs were positive and I'm broken!! :dohh:


----------



## Maybe baby

why u think that hunni :O xx


----------



## Serene123

Paranoia :dohh:

I'm just going to keep testing every day (with OV tests) and see what happens. I'm feeling quite positive although worried it's under false pretenses x


----------



## Maybe baby

yeh i gave up on my opks...drove me bloody mad haha...xxxxxx


----------



## sambam

WELL !!.. hello everyone !! 
long time no speak lol:rofl:
mr laptop decided to snap in 2 !.. bouncing him down the stairs by accident did not help the matter !

well i cant even remember my last post on here !... but it was a while back... so anywho.... got a BFN a few weeks back...so ttc yet again lol !:happydance: still staying positive! enjoying the practicing all the same lol !
im due to ov tomoro... so...:sex: wooo hooo !! 
hope all the lovely ladies are doing well !! .. update me with the goss :D
love and baby dust... sambam :D
xxx


----------



## MaryPoppins

Oo oo oo can I join???

I'm Mary, 24 from Edinburgh. Mother to Harrison, 13 months and TTC baby no.2 :)


----------



## Maybe baby

ofcourse hun...the more the merrier...how are u?
xxxxxxxx


----------



## MaryPoppins

I'm good! Just finished dinner so relaxing a while before giving LO his bedtime bath! How are you?x


----------



## Maybe baby

yes fine..
just made my parents dinner so chillin now
i am tired once again ut may go for a pint with a friend later...i am such a bloke


----------



## danime

Hey girls. 4 days late now, docs took a preg test from me last nite but it came back inconclusive so i have to go back on thurs 1st thing to do another one.
Sigh.


----------



## Serene123

Good luck hun!


----------



## MaryPoppins

danime said:


> Hey girls. 4 days late now, docs took a preg test from me last nite but it came back inconclusive so i have to go back on thurs 1st thing to do another one.
> Sigh.

Good luck hun! Fingers crossed for you :) xo


----------



## pregnant&21

Hi everyone, im 21 and just found out im pregnant while my bfs in ibiza.. iv told him and he said we'll wort something out when he gets back. im sooo scared and feel so alone. 
im one week late today which probably makes me about 4 weeks? 
Iv been feeeling so tired all the time, getting stomach cramps like period ones but weirder and been feeling sick with no sick.. 

I havent told anyone other than my man who isnt even in this country so pretty much lying to my whole family about why im feeling so ill. i dnt live at home but my parents have spent soo much money on my dancing education (put me through privae dance school) that i just know there gonna be sooo angry.. 
i dnt even kno what my bf wants to do.. i dnt think i could have an abortion.. im so against them.. 
uhh its so hard when hes not even here to tell me what he thinks... :(
hope everyones okay :)

xxxxxx


----------



## pregnant&21

sophxx said:


> hi im 21! im ttc my first baby! i had a mmc carraige last year at 13 week! im due af in 5 days but dnt think this month is my month! hope your all ok

hiya... any luck this month?? xx:hug:


----------



## Serene123

pregnant&21 said:


> Hi everyone, im 21 and just found out im pregnant while my bfs in ibiza.. iv told him and he said we'll wort something out when he gets back. im sooo scared and feel so alone.
> im one week late today which probably makes me about 4 weeks?
> Iv been feeeling so tired all the time, getting stomach cramps like period ones but weirder and been feeling sick with no sick..
> 
> I havent told anyone other than my man who isnt even in this country so pretty much lying to my whole family about why im feeling so ill. i dnt live at home but my parents have spent soo much money on my dancing education (put me through privae dance school) that i just know there gonna be sooo angry..
> i dnt even kno what my bf wants to do.. i dnt think i could have an abortion.. im so against them..
> uhh its so hard when hes not even here to tell me what he thinks... :(
> hope everyones okay :)
> 
> xxxxxx

Wrong section.. People in this section are trying for a baby. There is a whole pregnancy section hun x


----------



## danime

update..
I'm 7 days late from period and have taken 2 hpt both :bfn: and just been to docs for a fmu test and that also was :bfn: gutted, but i'm still really nauseaus and my abdomen is exremely sesitive and tight. God knows. Been told to go back in a week to do another one if there's still no change.


----------



## Maybe baby

good luck danime xxxxx


----------



## prittinnpink

Hello everyone!

My name is Nora, 22, and I'm ttc #1. Only been trying for about 2 months now and have been really bummed out but hey, Rome wasn't built in a day. :laugh2: I look forward to reading everyone's updates. I've been, I guess you can say, "stalking" the forum for a few days and everyone is sooo nice (very much appreciated since a lot of other forums have a bunch of meanies in them).

But anyway... I'm on CD14 today, trying out OPKs this month but they are the IC..booo which leads me to tell you that I am a POAS addict. :?

I'll end this post by saying good luck to everyone TTC! yaaay

:hug:


----------



## Serene123

Hey! I am a POAS addict in my second month TTC too! :shock:

I think I already had my OPK surge, but I can't stop testing, waiting for the line to disappear.

Welcome to the forum and I hope you get your :bfp: soon!


----------



## danime

POAS Anonnymous is the group for you girls, join me lol.
I'm now 10 days late, CD39... my :bfp: has been lost in the post i thinks.


----------



## Maybe baby

Hey ladies
so i caved in and tested 9DPO and got :bfn: so am not going to wait til weds CD11 to try again xxx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Hey hun, keep trying not over til :witch: arrives :) xx


----------



## danime

Sigh. i just wish i had an answer :witch: or no :witch:
I just took another test, bit of a waste really since its 6pm. Im just so frustrated. It's like watching paint dry. But i know if i am Preg then im going to have to wait til at least Saturday to test again just to give my hCG levels a chance to rise. Like 10 days late isnt enough time. Lazy sods, wish they'd get a move on.


----------



## prittinnpink

Started my tww. I've been a bit crampy yesterday and today. Come on BFP!! I'm wondering if it's all in my mind or what? Regardless I'm confident this could be the month! BDed on O day or the day before (its my first month charting so not 100% when I Oed)

Anyone else with me this week?


----------



## Serene123

I don't even know how many DPO I am.. FF confused me. I think I'm about 4-5DPO x


----------



## Maybe baby

hey ladies....
how are u?!
another bfn 10dpo
gunna get a first response for tomorrow 11dpo xxx come on


----------



## Serene123

Why don't you wait untill 14dpo hun?

I'm not testing untill the 3rd-4th July now... x


----------



## Maybe baby

because i am so so addicted
:cry: oh dear oh dear
will try and wait til thurs to do first response..then sat to do other


----------



## prittinnpink

Ugh I know what u mean maybe baby. I know I should wait until july at least but I'm itching to try. I'm way to early to even consider testing. 

When's af due for you? I'd try my best to wait till about 2 or 3 days before IF you can. If not I don't blame u :) let's go BFP!!!! I wish you the best!!!!!!


----------



## Maybe baby

thanks prettyinpink....
i am gunna test fri 13 DPO then sunday 15DPO if nor AF xxxx


----------



## Kell.B

Hey Hope its not too late to join... Names Kell From Peterboro Just turned 20 and trying for bambino number 1...


----------



## stephx

Heyy can i join??

Im 18 and TTC number 1 :D

xx


----------



## ohmybabybump.

hi i'm johnica and i'm 19 from virginia. i'm in the navy and trying to conceive baby number one. this is my 4th cycle after one miscarriage.


----------



## twiggy56

oh wow, welcome all newbies! You'l love the YYM's! fab girls over here...:) 

so sorry not posted in a while girlies, so much stuff happening! Well thouhgt id give u a quick wee update on me...im now 6wks today! (feels like forever lol) doc confirmed the pregnancy at 4+2, then iv got my midwife booking app and NHS scan on the 3rd August at 11+3....but i couldnt wait this long to see twiglet and was getting all stressed out as its a whole month away so my lovely fiancè booked a private early scan at Babybond in 2 weeks time! Will get to hear/see the heartbeat and take home pictures..:) cant wait! Will post them when im home and hopefully everything will have gone ok and will be told beany is all healthy!

looks like alot of people are testing soon....eek!! GOOD LUCK! an heres a spinkle of my very bestest babydust for you...:dust:

xxxx


----------



## Maybe baby

good luck hun xxxxx another bfn today...but it aint over til the witch flies inxxx


----------



## prittinnpink

Been crampy since saturday (day after O). That's a whole week of feeling like af will show but I'm not due till the 6th! Kind of nauseus today but I'm blaming that on junk food. :-D OH says bbs are getting big but that's too early to tell, no? I'm 7 dpo and itching to test I know I shouldn't until at least 14 dpo. Aaccckkk anyone else with me?

Maybe baby I hope af stays away!!!!!! Good luck hun I'm rooting for ya!!! :hugs:


----------



## sophxx

prittinnpink said:


> Been crampy since saturday (day after O). That's a whole week of feeling like af will show but I'm not due till the 6th! Kind of nauseus today but I'm blaming that on junk food. :-D OH says bbs are getting big but that's too early to tell, no? I'm 7 dpo and itching to test I know I shouldn't until at least 14 dpo. Aaccckkk anyone else with me?
> 
> Maybe baby I hope af stays away!!!!!! Good luck hun I'm rooting for ya!!! :hugs:

were due af on the same day!hopu get ur bfp xxx


----------



## danime

quick update girls
im now nearly 17 days late and have started throwing up with awful nausea. tummy is badly bloated too n my boobs r startin ro ache at the sides which is totally new 4 me cos i never get sore or achy boobs. still getting the odd twinge in the pelvic area but no cramp. Cant go to docs till day off on fri which will make me 21 days late.

good luck to every1!! xxx

Charlz hunni. i hope ur doin ok long time no speak xx


----------



## slickc2100

HI EVRY1,

IM NEW, IM 23 AND BEEN TTC NO#3... SINCE MARCH BUT NO LUCK WHATSOEVER IM STARTING TO GET REALLY DOWN ABOUT IT..NOW HOW LONG DOES IT USUALLY TAKE..

I KNOW UR PROBABLY THINKIKNG DOH!!! BUT BABY NO1 IS 6 AND TO A DIFFERENT PARTNER BABY NO#2 IS 10 MONTHS BUT I CANT REMEBER HOW LONG IT TOOK ABOUT 3 MONTHS I THINK WHY IS IT TAKING SO LONG NOW????:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy: PLEASE ANYONE OH AND HOW DO I FIND OUT WHAT THE ABBREVIATIONS STAND FOR AS HAVENT GOT A CLUE..SORRY TO SOUND STUPID!

hUGS AND BABY DUST TO ALL X X X X X


----------



## Maybe baby

Welcome all newbies...how is everyone..danime did u test?! xx


----------



## prittinnpink

Hey Slick, welcome. This thread helped me bunches with the lingo. There's definitely some others out there but it doesn't hurt to ask. All the ladies are super nice on this forum, which is refreshing.

https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html

:hug:


----------



## prittinnpink

pft.. should have added this with my other post. Didn't see your post maybebaby lol

I'm doing A-OK. Feeling kind of sluggish during my TWW but trying my hardest not to dwell on these "symptoms" lol I don't want to get my hopes up. I just learned this week how saliva isn't all that great for baby making so I got a little down. Oh well, there's next month. Going to try preseed if this isn't the month. :loopy:

But anywho, enough about me... how are you?? and everyone else here?

Danime, if you haven't already... :test: Is this normal, I feel hopefull for you :winkwink:


----------



## xxbeckyxx

*hiya girls, 

can i join this thread plz?

im 22 and have been ttc since last april this is my 15th cycle. 
Am now going into the dreaded 2ww and not feeling hopefull as my oh worked 7 days this week so wasnt very energetic lol, 
ive just bought some pre seed for next month and cant wait to use it!! hope everyone is ok xx *


----------



## Bailey

Hey,

Another newbie to the site... still making rounds to everywhere to learn my way. 

TTC #1 as well, am 24, and have been off depo since Dec 07 - have been NTNP since until I finally decided we better get serious. Doc diagnosed PCOS so I'm on Metformin now, and just now finally getting regular (last 3 cycles were 35-45 days long, which is a big improvement to 6 mos without any AF I was getting before!).

I'll tell you a secret I'm not proud of... part of why I'm getting serious about it now is because my younger sister (she's 20) just got engaged, and while I'm very happy for her, I would be rather upset if she got her #1 before I did. Petty, isn't it?? :(


----------



## sambam

hiya... not really posted on here in a while !... 
to be honest i actually got a bit sick of this site for a while... some of the questions people were asking in the ttc section... i was like ...are u for real !??.... when there are genuine people with *real questions *!!
but anyway here i am... 
little update... still ttc ..(been off pill from april after our wedding)..
AF arrived on 1st july, recently purchased some pre-seed to try out when witch is away... so i will keep u all posted on how it is :D!

Bailey is getting so big now !..took her to see the monkeys yesterday :D! great day out... !

How is everyone else doing ? MaybeBaby ?? hows things 
xxx


----------



## Bailey

I dunno, I think some of the dumb questions people ask are more sad than frustrating... like, why didn't you have anyone to teach you this stuff?? Some places and some people have a truly sad level of sex education - and I don't just mean the preventative stuff they're supposed to teach in schools. The stuff your parents are supposed to tell you!


----------



## inactive1

Heya Ladies.

Im Kim; 18 Years Old From Wolverhampton West Midlands

I Have a 6 Month Old Daughter

&& Currently Tryiing For Baby Number 2 


Good Luck Everyone.!! Hope You Get Your :bfp: SOON.!!


----------



## keegans-mummy

Hi Everyone, 
Im kirsty , 18 n from york. 
I have a gawjus lil boy called keegan whos 2 yrs old n 
also ttc baby no.2.#

Hoping this month is my month, good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## danime

Hey maybebaby and prittinnpink, i'm sorry i haven't been on in a while, Wicked witch got me after *18* days late, couldn't believe it. AF has just left yesterday after 12 days, this has been the longest 4 weeks of my life. Don't have much chance to get on here that often now i'm working. Will defo keep in touch at least once a week tho... hope you guys r doing well and everythings being good for you xx Back to the bedroom!!! :rofl:
Welcome newbies, hope you like it xxx
:hugs:


----------



## prittinnpink

Hi Kim and Kirsty!! :hi: Welcome!

Hey Danime, I was wondering where you went... What a bummer about AF arriving. I really thought this was your month. errr Anyway, I'm with you this month. It just means more :sex: hahaha like that's a bad thing or something? 

Did you start a new job or go back to work or something?


----------



## Akira

Hey girls, my names Nicole, I am 20, my OH is Andrew and he is 23. We are trying for #1, and am on cycle 2. :witch: due today but its a no show so far! fingers crossed


----------



## prittinnpink

Hey Nicole! Good luck for this month fxed for you!!!!!


----------



## sarah1989

Hi Ladies, I am joining you again. I ask that my status on page 1 be changed from pregnant, to ttc'ing number 1. Alex & I had our first dr's appointment and scan on July 8th, only to reveal an empty sac at 10.3weeks (my calculations). 

So yes, we are back ttc'ing again, and I must say that I missed being here, but dropped in occasionally to see whats happening!

:hug:


----------



## Bailey

I'm sorry to hear that Sarah, but I'm sure the next one will be better. :)


----------

